# Kimiko's Wonderful World



## Bunny parents (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello and welcome to my very first blog. My name is Vircia and I'd like to share my stories of our lovely bunny. Thank you so much for your time. 
[align=center]*
First Day Home !!!*
[/align][align=left]One of many many dreams of mine is having bunny. Unfortunately, I had an allergy,so my mom never allowed me to have one. Well, time passed and my allergy got better and better. Finally, the dream came true on 2nd July 2010 ( thanks to my beloved husband :hug: ). We've searched and checked for informations of raising pet bunny, one day we called to a pet shop asking if they have Mini lop. It turned out they have, but only one. The lady at the shop said like this to my husband " Well, we have, wait we don't ! Ok ! let me check... Ok, one bunny has 1 ear up and another one down, but I think she's Mini lop " :? Anyway, we decided to check on this little bunny. And there she was, among other little bunnies, hopping and eating in the cage. She was so cute ! So tiny. I knew from that moment that we got to take her home:biggrin: We were so excited ! Actually it was me who couldn't sit still ! As we read, it's better to let a bunny gets used to the environment and her cage. It was so hard for me to do so.I had to keep in mind, " not now, not now " Since then, I knew, this little bunny will change our lives. 

This is how our bunny looked like on the first day home :







[/align][align=left]On her little terrace :





[/align]She was about 3 months old when we first met, a hand-sized little cuty :






To be continued, 
Have a nice day ! :wave:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 6, 2010)

What a cute bunny beautiful colors.

I love the one ear up, one ear down picture!


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you, Dave. I love that picture too. I sent it to show my mom. She said to me " Wait, I thought you said you bought a bunny, this is guinea pig ! " :biggrin: haha ! She was so little at that time.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 7, 2010)

Aww! So cute! I need more pics of this cutie butt.


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 7, 2010)

[align=center]She's a Lady ! Wo wo wo Lady Bunny !!!
[/align][align=left]
finding the right and cool name for bunny was a BIG challenge for both of us. Well, we talked about bunny's name couple days before we bring this bunny home. It began with " Gizmo" and came along with " Dumbo" " Sushi",...etc. Ahh yes, we thought this little cute bunny is a Boy. ( According to the lady at the shop " It's a girl. Wait... let me check again.... a Boy ! It's a Boy ":confused2: ) Finally, my husband named this BOY " Teal'c " , it's a name of one character on Stargate he likes. So we called bunny every day " Teal'c ! Come here " " Teal'c ! Good morning, are you hungry ? " " Teal'c ! Come here, boy !. Then one day we decided to take her to a vet for health checking and vaccinating. Guess what ? This vet told us a surprising thing " Hmmm, I'm 99.99 % sure that it's a GIRL ! " :expressionless We both were speechless. We did all stuffs, plus the cage for bunny boy and it turned out to be a GIRL ??? :biggrin: My husband made a cage and I made a name tag on it. 
[/align][align=center] This is the cage ( You can see the name tag with a boy name ) Hahaha !
[/align][align=left] 
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] This is her at the first week with us. Meal time  
[/align][align=center]




[/align]
[align=center] 
Two weeks later, relaxing bunny 





[/align][align=left]
Kimiko was a very shy bunny. She didn't like to be touched. When we laid next to her cage. She was so cautious, watching us ( " Don't you dare touch me..." ).After we did bunny proofing in our room, we let her out. I thought it would take sometimes or even other days she will come out, But no ! She was so curious and came out to explore her home  " --sniffed here-- -- sniffed there -- oh ! oh ! I'm too close with these giant bunnies !! " Then she ran away. She likes to jump around the room and soon she picked her favourite spots.
[/align][align=center]
Kimiko's favourite spot ( next to the window) 





[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]With her favourite toy 
[/align][align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]Sleepy Bunny





[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Zzzzzz...[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left] Kimiko " I'm sleepy, good night everyone. Bye ! :wave:"[/align][align=left]Have a nice day ![/align][align=left]To be continued.
[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 7, 2010)

Great pictures of her.

That is a very nice cage setup. Looks like you guys are being very goodbunny slaves.


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you for visiting my blog, Dave.  This cage is my Husband's Master piece, it took him couple days. We couldn't find the materials just like I saw from Youtube how to build a cage for bunny.Anyway, it was a very good idea we made it. Kimiko loves her place, now she doesn't have problem about bed time any more. Before this, it was my mistake. I didn't read carefully about cage, we bought a usual cage from pet store and Kimiko didn't like it. She bit it during the night. Now she knew when she has to be in the cage, with her toys. :thumbup Bunny's happy, Mommy's happy too !!! :biggrin:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh my Lord, she is gorgeous! Thanks for the pics, they are great! I want another lop now..


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you for visiting again  Trust me, I want more bunnies too !  But to do so, probably my husband and I will have to sleep in the kitchen and the bedroom will belong to a bunch of bunnies !!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 8, 2010)

[align=center]*What a Summer*
[/align][align=left] This year, Summer was so hot. I'm kinda glad that it's slowing passing. I didn't know before that in Summer bunnies are more lazy. Well, Kimiko showed that too me  She was so lazy, sleepy whole day. Can't wait to see how she will react in Winter :hyper:
[/align][align=center]
Melting bunny

[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=center]




[/align]
Have a nice day :rabbithop
To be continued...


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 10, 2010)

[align=center]*Mumm,daddd... I told you I don't wanna play now !!!
*
[/align][align=left] Even though our Kimiko will become so lively in the morning and evening (depends on little girl's mood), there are moments that she doesn't care and we can do anything with her, of course except holding her  , and I mean ANYTHING !!! Once she was laying down in her cage, resting. MY husband went up there to pet her and tempt her to play and this is how she reacted...

[/align][align=center]









[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*:carrot Hmmm, yum yum yum :carrot*
[/align][align=left]
We started to introduce fresh veggies about a month ago. So far, we found couple types she likes, such as radish tops, basil and parsley. My bunny always surprises me. For me, rabbit and carrot come in pair and I thought every bunnies love carrots. Well not my girl, she seems to prefer green stuffs more than carrot. Every time we give her green veggie, she will finish it up so fast that I really can't tell if she chews or not  She just munches, munches, munches it up :eats:

[/align][align=center]Radish tops ; one of Kimiko's favourite






What ? I'm trying to eat here !!!





[/align]


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 10, 2010)

We have some more pics to share  Enjoy ! 

[align=center]Sleeping beauty 









[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]:shock: Oops ! There's my hair on her face ???? 
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Nap time (after destroying her mat)
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=left]Have a nice day, everyone ! 
[/align][align=left]Thank you for visiting :big kiss:
[/align]


----------



## hln917 (Sep 10, 2010)

I love all the pictures of Kimiko, she's definitely one lucky bun! Congrats!


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 10, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> I love all the pictures of Kimiko, she's definitely one lucky bun! Congrats!


Hello, Helen  Thank you so much for visiting my blog.  :blushan: I hope I take a good care of her and give everything what a bunny should get. I still have to learn a lot about this little girl. Very nice to meet you. A bunny on your avatar is so cute, that's yours ?  pretty colour !


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 11, 2010)

[align=center]*Yeah yeah ! My little girl loves me too !* :biggrin:
[/align] I used to post a thread " Can bunny bond with more than one person ? " I was confused how Kimiko reacts with me and with my husband. She likes to lick him now and then and allowed him to pet her as long as he wants to, but never to me. I was sad and jealous, silly me,right ? lol. Anyway, some bunny mommas here helped me to understand bunny, also comforted me to love bunnies just the way they are ( thanks again  ). I finally stopped thinking about it too much and I know that my girl loves me, but maybe just in a different way. 
[align=left] But something happened last night. Last night we had a friend sleeping over with us here. Kimiko always gets along well with everyone. Well, so far she's never scared of strangers, they even can touch her (a bit, of course). Last night, too, she sniffed, walked and ate normally every time we had guests at home. I'm concerned about her, I didn't want her to be stressed of this. So I kept her company most of the time while my husband and his friend were playing some musics. I petted her and told her that our friend will stay with us for one night and everything is okay. I think Kimiko was a bit annoyed by the music but she didn't show any stress. Anyway, I laid down next to her petting her, suddenly, without an expectation, she licked my top, then my pants :shock: I was so surprised !!! She never did that before. I was so so so so happy,lol. Wow !!! I'm so happy to know that she loves me and considers me as a person whom she can rely on  I guess this is it, this is why so many people fall in love with their bunny so deeply ( I'm one of them ! ). Bunnies have their own ways to make us smile, to laugh and to love them so much no matter what they do  Life with bunny is delightful !!! :hearts
Oh, my girl is hungry now. I gotta go. Have a nice weekend, everyone.
Thank you for visiting :bunny22:
[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 13, 2010)

Great pictures, she is such a cutie.

One thing I have learned its hard to be upset when holding or petting a bunny.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 14, 2010)

great pictures and a really cute little bunny.


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 14, 2010)

@ Dave and Larry : Thank you for visiting  yes, We're so happy to have her. She's very lovely and sweet little bunny. We taught her couple tricks ; standing on two feet and giving momma a kiss.  I still don't have new pics to update on the blog. We're working on taking a photo of her with a hat for Hat Fall month.:biggrin: Although it's quite hard to put a hat on her  She thinks it's a treat and wants to eat it, lol.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> Although it's quite hard to put a hat on her  She thinks it's a treat and wants to eat it, lol.


That is funny, that would be a cute picture too.


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 16, 2010)

[align=center]*Ahhh ! Kimiko, what are you doing in there ???*
[/align] 
[align=center]Okay, before I tell you guys this. Bunny had no harm !!! 
[/align][align=left] About two days ago, we gave Kimiko free run in every rooms. Before she could only be in our bedroom. We let her out to the hall, bathroom and kitchen, seeing what she will react. She went to explore every place right away !!! And it seemed she's happy about this, now that she knows " Where does mummy get my food ? ", " What does daddy do in that room ? ", " where the sound of water come from ? ". 
And it happened yesterday morning. After my husband left to work, I started my daily habit ; cleaning  Along that time Kimiko went with me every where to see what I do. Well, I went to pee, of course Kimiko came to see me, and I swear I did see her went out, so I flashed and hurried to go after her. I called her couple times and I couldn't find her. so I went back to check at the toilet and what I saw is she was sitting in the washing machine !, looking at me like " what, ma ? ". It was so funny, she sat there while this case inside the washing machine was swinging a bit , due to her weight. :biggrin: I ran back to my bedroom, grabbed the closest camera I could reach to, of course my old junk cell phone :X lol. Then I ran back to take some evidences for showing my husband. She did surprise me because it seemed she was really enjoyed jumping in and out from there and the swing.  We'll consider taking her to playground outside our apartment. I wonder if she will like outside, or she prefers in the washing machine:nasty: hahaha. 
Sorry for the quality of photos though. Next time, I'll grab a camera instead ( if I'll be quicker than I am now,lol) Enjoy ! 
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]




[/align] [align=center]




[/align] [align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=left]:happybunny: Thank you for visiting. Have a nice day, everyone ! 
[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 16, 2010)

Great pictures, most of the time when I see my bunny's doing something and I go get my camera and come back they aren't doing it anymore.


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 17, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Great pictures, most of the time when I see my bunny's doing something and I go get my camera and come back they aren't doing it anymore.


 Well, I got luck.  But still what I get was old junk phone, which sometimes it switches off itself ( like " I don't wanna work any more , give me a break :confused2 It happens to me a lot, when I was watching her doing something, suddenly she did funny things. So I called my husband, he turned and " what ? She's laying down":laugh:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 17, 2010)

what you wrote here:brought a tear to my eye..
"Bunnies have their own ways to make us smile, to laugh and to love them so much no matter what they do  Life with bunny is delightful !!! :hearts"
...what a great blog you have going here!!..and Kimiko I WANT HER!!..shes a doll...just a doll...you guys are such amazing bunparents...!~!


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 18, 2010)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> what you wrote here:brought a tear to my eye..
> "Bunnies have their own ways to make us smile, to laugh and to love them so much no matter what they do  Life with bunny is delightful !!! :hearts"
> ...what a great blog you have going here!!..and Kimiko I WANT HER!!..shes a doll...just a doll...you guys are such amazing bunparents...!~!


Thank you so much for visiting our blog and thank you so much for your opinion.  And what you wrote brought a tear to my eye too ! We're glad to know that we take good care of her. I've never known that having bunny will give us so much joys and laughters and tears, yes tears :baghead. I'm glad to be part of bunny family here, to share experiences and to help each other whenever we need. Thank you to you all, you help us to be a good bunparents.

Say :hello to your bunnies from us !!!  he he. Have a nice day !! :bunnyhug:


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 21, 2010)

[align=center]*First photo shoot...take 1...take 2... 3 4 5 anddd so on...
*
[/align][align=left] Last week was interesting for my husband and me. We saw the photo contest on the forum " Fall Hat Month " and we both were curious if we can take a good photo of Kimiko with a hat. Well, Kimiko didn't have any hats and buying from shop is pricey. besides, I don't see any fancy shops for pets. So I decided to make her one !!! 
The hat is finished ! the room is setted !.... uhhhh where is Kimiko ? Oh, she's doing the binky binky sniff sniff over there. Okay, let's put a hat on her !!! Well, guess what happened ? This is what happened " KIMIKO !!! THAT IS NOT A FOOD !!! " :scared: After several attempts, these are what we've got. If we still carried on the shoot, the hat would become her late snack of the day :faint:I think everybody agree with me. So many moments of bunnies are so adorable, so funny by their curiosity, their clumsiness , and of course by their stubborn-being ( well, at least my girl is !! ). It's quite a challenge to take photos of those moments. My husband and I have been trying to take some photos of Kimiko. We watched her playing, eating, drinking, sniffing... and when we see something cute, one of us just scream out " Oh oh ! cameraaaaa ! " OK OK, it's often to be me:whistling But the only thing we could capture is a sight of her butt or a blur shape of hers ( like those photos with UFO or something). 
Well, today is my husband's Birthday :kiss1: I already gave him a present ; a bag for his keyboard. Kimiko ? Well, as I used to mention about it, bunnies have their own way. She will give her daddy a present this evening, by going to the vet together for her vaccine. " Happy Birthday, daddy. Here's a gift from me ; Watching me taking vaccine " 
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Lady Bunny[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]In this photo, she started eating her hat 
[/align] [align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]And the Finale ! Lady Kimiko from 60's [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=left]Thanks a lot for visiting.
Have a nice day 
[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 21, 2010)

She looks so cute in her hat!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 21, 2010)

OH MY [email protected] i luv her in a hat!! what a dollface!!the 1st and 2nd ones are so perfect!..and by the way NICE hat you made there...u must be very crafty!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 22, 2010)

Dave :  Thank you. We made it ! We posted our favourite one from the set for the contest already. It's a good exercise for us, trying to catch her and keeping her from eating hat !!! Oh, I told my husband about your rabbit show, he said congratulations. We both want to go to see a show one day. Now we're looking for it. I read on a news it was held in a city, not so far away from Warsaw. Let's see when we can go.

Lisa : lol, Thanks. I can't believe we used to call her by boy name  She has sweet face but we called her Teal'c !!! It makes me laugh every time I think about this. Yesterday We took her to the vet for health checking and vaccine. Even the vet could remember about mistaking her gender :laughsmiley: He said she's healthy and strong. Sewing is one of my hobby. I like to do it. Especially that now most of the time I'm at home, so you know...I need to find something to do :biggrin: or I'll go crazy anic:

Thanks, you guys, for visiting


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 22, 2010)

[align=center]*Second time visiting vet*

[/align][align=left] Last night Kimiko got vaccine for second time. The clinic isn't far away from our home.So we took a bus, 2-3 bus stops. I thought Kimiko will be scared about bus trip but actually she took it pretty ok. We covered her carrier with my jacket  thought it will help relaxing her. She sniffed around, watched the car passing by. By the time we arrived at clinic, there were couple pets before us. Kimiko seemed a bit excited, wanted to go out... then it was our queue.
The doc remembered Kimiko  He said she's very healthy and looks strong ( she was struggling while my husband tried to hold her still ) Soon we let her walk freely. She jumped down on the floor and started surveying doc's room. 
Our kimiko is about 4.5 months old now. She weighs 2 kg ( don't know if it's too much, but she doesn't look fat ) We talked with the vet about spaying and he suggested us to wait for 1-2 months more, then we will arrange schedule.
Well, that's it for today. Kimiko starts to be hungry. It's her veggie time. I better go, doing mommy's job :nod 



[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds like you have a vet that knows something about rabbits. When it comes time for the spay and the vet suggests the rabbit fast before surgury, find another vet. Rabbits don't need to fast, rabbits cannot vomit. Just FYI.

I think she is training you very well.


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 23, 2010)

Ahhh, good to know that we picked the right vet. We searched for this vet on the internet and his clinic is near by my home. He didn't tell us to fast her before surgery, only remind us to feed her normally. Thank you for your information.
LOL, yes, she did train me well.  I'm trying so hard not to give her too much treats and fruits !!! It's hard to resist those big brown eyes :spintongue


----------



## hln917 (Sep 24, 2010)

I love the pictures of Kimiko and her hat. You are so talented. 

Happy Birthday to your husband!


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you so much


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 27, 2010)

love your blog and your fluffer is just as cute as can be! It sounds like you are really doing a great job as bunny parents and i am sure Kimiko is one spoiled rabbit!! It sure ddoesn't take long for them to steal your heart does it?


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 27, 2010)

To Jujub793 :
Thank you so much for visiting my blog and yes, she has stolen my heart since the first day she was here. :inlove: I never knew I could fall so hard for bunnies.  LOL I did spoil her  Well, what else I could do?? She's a little princess of the house !


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 27, 2010)

[align=center]*Little girl going on Little lady !!!*
[/align][align=left] I didn't update my blog for couple days, due to we were out of town. We had no choices except leaving Kimiko at hone alone.  When we got back home, she was so happy to see us. It good to see her healthy and happy. Her activities went normal ( as I could see from the amount of poops and so on ) She ate but not as much as when we're home ( she seems to have more appetite when we're around ). 
Another thing I noticed next day morning is... right after I let her out from her cage, she started running around me, did circling between my legs. She kept doing that for whole day. First we thought she just misses us so much. She even laid down on the bed with us !!! ( well, we're forbidden her for a while, since she started pee on it ) I thought she was scared that we will leave her alone again. By the time I went to check on her food, I saw a red-brown drop right next to her paper toys. :shock: I finally knew that my girl is having periods !!! Then We read on forum to make sure and it is !!! She's a little lady now !!! 
Today Kimiko is a bit moody, she didn't eat much but not that less to be worried. It just strange a bit when I gave her morning snack. She did eat it but didn't ask for more like she always does ( Before : " mommy ! More more ! " Now : " Thank you, mom. I'm full :confused2: ) 
Oh another thing. She honks !! Well, before she used to honk sometimes ( sounds like pig) while she's eating something, usually happens when I refill her hay. But since yesterday she honks ( sounds like goose ) and runs around our feet, but when she sits or does other activities I don't hear it. I hope this is normal. 
The funny part is that my husband said to me yesterday " Hmmm... from now on there'll be two moody girls during periods time. Somebody please save me !!!! " :rofl: What ? What ? It's a girl thing,right ?  Okay, time to check on my girl. Better not to let a moody girl wait  
[/align]


----------



## CarrotzMom (Oct 2, 2010)

She is so CUTE! I just looked at the whole blog and love the growth she has had so far she is getting so BIG.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 2, 2010)

Kimiko is just an adorable girl...loved looking at all her pictures...she's just precious..


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 3, 2010)

CarrotzMom :
Thank you for visiting  LOL, yes she grows so fast !!! I still remember the first day I carried her was at the pet shop. She was just my palm size  And now my hand can only cover her butt, well not even cover all !  

Cheryl : 
Thank you, Cheryl. She's our lovely baby. It's almost time for having her fixed and I am so panic. :tears2: The idea of losing her overwhelms me. I know that I think too much and I'm trying not to. I've been reading a lot lately about spaying. I want to be well- prepared for her big day, on NOV.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 3, 2010)

[align=center]*Kimiko is 5 months old !*
[/align][align=left] Time flies, especially weekend !!! And my girl is 5 months old now arty0002: The weather is getting to be colder and colder. Kimiko is so fluffy. I groom her every day in the morning and surprise to see her changing fur for colder weather. Ever since we've got Oxbow, I mix it with her present pellets. She loves Oxbow. Plus now that I start giving her a pinch of oats daily with her morning pellets. She gobble it up so fast ! :biggrin: I didn't update our blog for a while because lately we've been busy about shopping. We ran out of everything, and I do mean " everything " !!! Every month we make one BIG shopping for most supplies. This month is quite interesting. We shopped like a war is coming, even things for Kimiko. I went to pet store where we bought her and brought back a bag of hay, some dried fruits and veggies, some herbs and leaves, and of course, treats During the shopping, I tried so hard to deny my desire to get another bunny, or bunnies. There were one Holland lop, broken- color with black ears and along its body is full with white, brown and black. So cute ! Another was a white lion head ( I really tried to not look at him/her, really likes this little one ) He's all white only on its front, around the nose, is light grey. I told my husband if we had this bunny, I would name him Smoky or Cloudy , if it's a girl. Too bad that my husband was so tough, so he didn't fall on this :banghead Pity ! I'll try again next time. 
Last week I planned to redecorate Kimiko's cage, or Penthouse as we call :nod, but the idea went off when my husband told me that we might have to destroy this cage and build another one when we will move to another city. Oh, did I mention about that ? Well, we're going to move to Kielce, a city in the south of Poland. As we planned , we want to move this December. There are many good reasons to live there ; First is that Kielce is not far away from my husband's parents' house. So on Christmas we'd like to take Kimiko with us to parents'. I'm so excited about that. I wonder if Kimiko will like Winter and Christmas. Second, we're planing to build our house and we both love this city, but this a long-term plan. Third, because of my husband's work, in that city he will be close to his colleague. And last but not least, hehe, can I not say about it now ? Well, I do want to make it happen first, then I'll let you guys know for sure. It's something my husband and I dream of and we decide it's time to do it now because it's only two of us ( oh ! Sorry Kimi !) I mean three of us now ! We still don't have kids. I hate regret and I don't want to regret for something that I didn't do or say that " it's too late" or " Only I could turn back time, I would...". I kinda have a feeling that next year is our year ! :clapping:And I'm really looking forward to it. So Please guys, wish us luck  Please keep your fingers crossed for us, hehe.
Okay, like I said, time flies away ! It's supper time. I gotta go. Have a nice day/ evening , everybody !

PS. I have some photos to update about Kimiko. I'll post them soon. Bye :big kiss:
[/align]


----------



## CarrotzMom (Oct 3, 2010)

Can't wait for pics! I love lops their ears are so cute! I have a friend that breeds mini lops and I am always helping her and they are just so cute =P I think if I ever get another rabbit it would be a lop. Tell Kimiko i send nose scratches and Carrotz and Zuko send their love!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 3, 2010)

Good luck with the move, can't wait to hear what the news is.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 4, 2010)

CarrotzMom : 
LOL. Me too ! I just love to watch those droopy ears bounce up and down when Kimiko hops around. inkbouce: Thanks for the nose scratching and love. I told Kimiko already. She went to sit right next to her veggies plate. I guess when I said " Carrotz ", she thought it's her veggie times.:faint: Nose rubbing and love back to you and bunnies  


Wabbitdad12 :
Thank you so much.  I'll let you know how things go. I still didn't start packing yet. Ahhh thinking about packing makes me tired already :foreheadsmack: Is it just me ?


----------



## hln917 (Oct 6, 2010)

Good luck with your move and I'll be crossing my fingers that next year WILL be your year!

Now~we want more pics of Kimiko.....please!


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 6, 2010)

[align=center]*" You've spoiled her too much !!! "*
[/align][align=left] Okay, the title speaks for everything. I've been spoiling my girl for a while. Trust me before this I thought it is just something everybody does for their beloved pets. Every day in the evening, Kimiko and I have an activity together which becomes our bad habit !!! Well, how to explain... Thing is I keep feeding her by hands every evening. When Kimiko will take a rest, she will sleep next to our computer desk for a couple of hours, then in late afternoon she will hop back to her cage and will sleep for the rest of the day on her 3rd floor cage. What I did is feeding her with both pellets and hay by hands when she's awake and hungry.  It's become more and more often lately. She didn't even want to go eating by herself in the morning.:bawl: This is all my fault. My husband always says that Kimiko is a lazy bunny, she doesn't even want to come down and play with us.  I just realized that it was me who have made her being lazy because she gets everything from up there, food, petting. So what's the point to come down,right ? 
Another thing which made me changing my BAD routine is that I'm concerned about the amount of water she gets everyday and also her droppings. It seems normal everyday but still I shouldn't let her get used to this. It might turn out bad one day, who knows. So since yesterday I've stopped feeding her like that and have tried offering her food downstairs. She seemed confused last night and didn't want to come down at the beginning, but hunger won, she came down eating by herself. It is so hard for me to watch her begging for food from up stairs. I had to be tough :nope: for my little girl own good. Well while I'm writing this, Kimiko goes to her cage and starts begging for food again !!! How long will it take ? I guess a lot cause I did that for quite some time. :banghead It's your fault, Vircia !!! 
So everyone, please don't be angry about this. I know I did terribly wrong and now I'm trying to fix it. I guess I thought I did that because I love her but it was a very wrong thing to do. I need to learn how to love her in the right and proper way  No more over- spoiling kid. Momma needs to change. 

Photos are on the way, traffic :crash:wink
Have a nice day/evening, everyone ! :bunnyhug:
[/align]


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 6, 2010)

hln917 :
Thank you so much. It really means a lot for me.:hug2: Pictures are coming. I need final approval from my hubby. Gosh, I wish I were better in technology :X
How are your bunnies ? Big hug for all of them


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 6, 2010)

We are their slaves after all.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 7, 2010)

Wabbitdad12 :
Yes, We are.  But I should be good slave.  I shouldn't fed her up there. I checked the amount of droppings and water she drank, turned out ever since I fed her up there, she drank less ! Today is the second day of non-feeding by hands, she comes down eating normally, but still confused why I don't feed her up there any more ? let's see how it goes... 
Thanks for reading and visiting again


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 8, 2010)

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> CarrotzMom :
> LOL. Me too ! I just love to watch those droopy ears bounce up and down when Kimiko hops around. inkbouce:


..

yep Angel with her ponytails bobbin 








and Vircia feeding ur bun by hand...??..hehe i luv it! u Rock!


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 8, 2010)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> *Bunny parents wrote:*
> 
> yep Angel with her ponytails bobbin
> 
> ...


Dear Lisa :
Oh ! How cute Angel can be !!!! And those ears  Lovely ! This is a message to Angel ( Please tell her, Lisa) " Hop ! Hop, Angel ! Hop hop to Poland, Auntie Vircia is waiting for you !!! :big kiss:" :nasty: Hehehe, and she will be with me !! 

And yes, Lisa. I did feed her by hand. It seems like only you think that it rocks !!!  My hubby said I've spoiled her too much. I stopped doing that for couple days and feel guilty every time Kimiko looks at me with those begging eyes, " momma, I'm whungry, wplease wfood , wplease ". Gosh it's killing me. :headsmack
But since I stopped feeding her like that, she became more active in the night.Well she's hungry.  So I hope I'm doing the right thing. 

Thousand kisses and hugs :bunnyhug:
Vircia.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 8, 2010)

[align=center]*My girl is probably sick !!! 
*[align=left] Guys, I know I promised that I will post photos and at first I planned to update Kimiko's story and pics today but I think my girl is sick. It's started since yesterday morning when we were playing with her and she started sneezing. First time I noticed this was when she sniffed my pants, so I thought they are stinky or something. Then she kept sneezing from time to time but I didn't see any other symptoms yet. Today she sneezes with a bit wet nose. No wheezing but I hear something when she breathes. It sounds like when we have runny nose and hard to breathe. I could hear that but not all the time. Right now my hubby is calling to the vet. Unfortunately we need to check if he will be at the clinic, he doesn't work there every day. Plus, as we know, he is the only bunny savvy vet around here.  
So I better go keeping an eye on her. Turned out that this vet will be at the clinic on next Tuesday 21.00 PM ( night shift ) but we gave them our number and they said they will try contact him and call us. :tears2: I hope it's not something serious. 
[/align][/align]


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 8, 2010)

Awwww I hope Kimiko is ok...she is such a gorgeous girl 

And the best of luck next year, I bet it IS going to be your year  I just love your blog.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 8, 2010)

Momto3boys : 
Thank you so much for visiting and the wish  It means a lot to us. We're looking forward to it. Will you make a blog of your buns ? I'll be looking forward to see your buns' photos.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 8, 2010)

Well I started a blog  I don't have a bunny yet but most of my other pets are there and you can follow along as I find the perfect bunny


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 8, 2010)

everytime i hear a bunny sneeze in this house i tense up..hehe..Kimikos gonna be ok just keep an eye on the discharge if it stays clear its prob just dusty hay or an allergy of some kind..but if it gets milky white or yellowish she needs antibiotics..i personally think that feeding her pellets by hand will prob help make her feel a little better...hehe...DO NOT LET Angel get word of this feeding of pellets by hand..she will take the next flight to Warsaw to see Auntie Vircia!!!!:bunnybutt:


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh Lisa, my life saver :hugsquish: :
Before I check your message here, I was sitting and thinking and being worried like hell about Kimiko. Then somehow I thought if this has something to do with feeding by hands. :confused2: I stopped feeding her couple days ago and then the sneezing started !!! Okay, call me crazy, maybe she got upset or sad that I don't feed her any more ??? Then, I thought " Whatever ! I'm gonna do exactly the same I always did for her ! It's not a bad thing,right ? ". Just like Dave said, " We're their slaves after all" :coolness:. So I got up, walked up to her and fed her some pellets. Believe it or not, my girl is quite an independent girl who sometimes prefer to be happy,to play,to run by herself. Right after she ate some, she jumped down from her cage and ran around me and jumped onto my lap !!! :sunshine: It brought a sunshine in my heart ! It even brought my tears ! So I will comfort her, not making her more stressed or anything. Now she's sleeping in her cage, still sneezes sometimes and still with a bit wet nose.
Thank you for your message, Lisa. :kiss: Have a pleasant day/night.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 10, 2010)

I hope she feels better soon! She's too cute to be sick. My wife's bunny Dutchess sneezes frequently. We've determined its dust allergy, because it only seems to happen during and after I clean cages.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 11, 2010)

Wabbitdad12 :
Thank you so much. I hope it's nothing serious too. She still sneezes today but not so often, nothing has changed. She has a bit wet nose and when I rub it I can see only clear white discharge, not milky not yellow. She does thing normally, well not that normally ssd: She courts, honks and runs around my hubby all the time.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 11, 2010)

[align=center]*Welcome to Kimiko's Wonderful World*
[/align] [align=left]
[/align][align=center] 





[/align] Time to update about little girl named Kimiko. We've been so busy lately. I didn't have a chance to update anything about her. She still sneezes and has a bit wet nose( clear white discharge, not milky, not yellow).  We will go to see the vet tomorrow evening. My hubby talked with him on the phone and he said it might be dust from hay if she will not have more symptoms or sneezing and discharge get worse. I did big cleaning the other day, thought it will help her stop sneezing, but no. Another thing is her hormones drives her crazy now. She will follow my husband whole day whole night. Every time we let her out of her cage, she starts stalking,walking after him like shadow ! She kept watching what my hubby did and every time he got up or went somewhere, she ran as fast as she could to go after him. We're so worried about her and we can't imagine being like this for her whole life. I wonder how those breeders handle with this ?She totally loses all interests in her momma :sad: It got worse Last Saturday. She was restless and seemed to lose her appetite. At first I wanted to wait until Nov when she will turn 6, but now we kinda want to have her fixed earlier than that. I need to talk to the vet tomorrow. 
Besides those crazinesses our weekend went fine. On Sunday we went to the zoo. I've never been there since I got here. It was fun trip with our lovely friend. I'll post some pics of the trip later. 
Now, let me introduce you guys Kimiko's World.  Since nothing is going on much lately ( except that hormones thing :X ) I'd like to share our daily routine. So here we go... ! 
[align=center]
Morning comes, let's check on little princess did she wake up yet 
Oh ! Good morning, Sunshine :sunshine:



[/align][align=center]Time for breakfast ![/align][align=center]Pellets : Left one is her old Cuni Complete. Right is Oxbow 15/23 which she loves.




[/align] [align=center]Hay and treats ( This week she gets raisins ) 



[/align][align=center]" Yum yum yum, this is tasty, momma ! "[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]Ahhh full  Let's go play !!!
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]Well well well, what do we have here ?
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]This is my Spaceship ! Momma made it for me inkbouce:[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]" I told you, I don't wanna wear hat ! "
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]" Alright alright ! If only you give me something yummy "
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]10.00 - 10.30 AM : My grooming time 
[/align][align=center]Unfortunately, momma cannot take a photo while we're grooming. She needs both hands doing it ; one brushing, another giving me yummy treats:bunnysuit:So this is my grooming set.[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]And this is my limousine momma puts me in there when I have to go visiting a guy with glasses dressing in green, looks like one big veggie ! But not tasty as I thought :lookaround. I don't know why we have to go there sometimes, but two times at his home I got something stinging my butt ssd: !!![/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Whaooooooow :yawn: Sleepy ! I gotta go to bed now. Night night, everyone.[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=left]"See you next time ! :wave:Thank you for visiting my blog "[/align][align=left]:dancingorig:BUNNIES RULE !!! 
[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 11, 2010)

Great pictures and great narrative of her daily routine.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 11, 2010)

Wabbitdad12 :
lol  Thank you. Your new avatar is cool !  Have a nice evening.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 11, 2010)

LOVE THE PICS!!.and i agree i like the way u tell a story...makes me smile
what a nice carrier she has to go to the vet in...ive never seen one so nice .hows Kimikos sneezing ?


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 12, 2010)

Lisa :
Thank you. I'm glad you like it  That carrier I found it last Summer when I went to a supermarket for shopping. There was a shop selling wooden stuffs. Kimiko still sneezes but not much often and not less with a bit wet nose. Nothing else I notice. She drinks and eats normally, actually she has sweet teeth now, always begs for some treats  We'll take her to the vet this evening around 21.00 PM. 
How are your buns ? Big hug for you and Angel :hugsquish:


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 12, 2010)

Kimiko is so cute!!! She looks so, so peaceful sleeping. Like a little baby


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 13, 2010)

kirbyultra :
Thank you for visiting our blog, Helen.  lol, I love to watch her sleeping, so cute !


----------



## Nela (Oct 13, 2010)

You said you were taking Kimiko to the vets? Did you go? How is everything? How is Kimiko doing?

I just love those pictures of her sleeping like that! :shock:


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 13, 2010)

Nela : 
Thank you for asking. Yes, we went to see the vet last night. He said he is sure it's nothing serious. he diagnosed that her symptoms and concluded that she catches a cold, due to the temperature has dropped so quickly. It's really cold here. He gave her some vitamins B and Anti- inflammatory ( I hope we translated this right ! ) and something for bringing up her appetite. She's doing OK, only won't eat pellets. She eats hay and drinks the same. I'm quite sure that she doesn't want to eat pellets because she's so addicted to oats now :thud:


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 13, 2010)

[align=center]*TOUGH LOVE !!! h34r2
*[/align][align=left] 
The trip to the vet was fine. We planned to go out around 20.30 PM, so we would get earlier queue and wouldn't have to come home so late. Well, plan was off ! Kimiko wouldn't go to the carrier. I think she knew where we're going. We tricked her with treats and everything. It took half an hour to get her in there and not by her willing. Hubby had to push her in there. :sigh: The funny part was couple days ago while she was controlled by hormones, he could do anything with her ; holding her, lifting her up,...etc. But now that hormones went down, she went back to her - " stop touching me"- self !! Anyway, by the time we arrived at the clinic it was around 21.30 PM but lucky us ! There was no queue. We waited about 10 mins, there was a dog before us. The vet checked her nose, her breathing, stomach, hair,...etc. and he said it's nothing serious. He said Kimiko catches a cold. He gave her vitamins B, Anti- inflammatory, and something for bringing up her appetite.He suggested us to observe her more for couple days and if she won't recovered or still sneeze, we will go visiting him again on Thu. I really hope it will pass. Now she sneezes but less frequent. Her discharge is visible from time to time but not that wet any more. Get well soon, my lovely gal. Momma is worried like hell !!!!
As I mentioned before that now I feed Kimiko Oxbow15/23 and she loved loved loved it. When I mixed it with the old pellets, she chose to eat only Oxbow, but now she seems to dislike it. This issue started the same moment as catching cold and hormones thing. So I thought it's caused by those. But now that I recall, I feed her morning pellets mixed with oats. She gobbled oats up rapidly ! And left the pellets. Well, " Tough love" time is required now. I hope it won't take so much time for her to eat pellets again. Since morning ( today ) she keeps begging me for food. I know I have to be tough, but this little girl is smart. She knows what I like and she is doing every thing I like now ; following me around, begging me with those eyes ( Gahh ! ), licking me,...etc. Gosh ! anic: I have to tell myself " Be tough ! Be tough ! Don't let those big brown eyes full you " :nope:I fed her ( by hand :biggrin2 some pellets, she finally took some. Hopefully, she will stop being picky. Sometimes Kimiko can be so stubborn girl, but gosh ! I love her :bunnyheart. 
[/align]


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 13, 2010)

Hopefully her sneezing stops soon.

My heart totally melted when I seen her sleeping pics, awwwww she is such a pretty girl.

You can tell how much you love her


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 13, 2010)

Momto3boys :
Thank you so much. I hope it will stop too and we don't have to go seeing the vet again. Yes, Kimiko is a charming bunny and she's smart ! She uses her charming on me and guess what ??? It works very well !!! :laughsmiley:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 13, 2010)

oh im so glad shes doin ok!..and trust me i KNOW what ur talking about when u say they are good beggars,,oh my gosh Flashie reaches up to me and touches my upper leg,it just melts my heart.he has this pitiful look on his face and starts poking around on the floor for a stray bit of hay...geez!!..lately when he does this ive been keeping a bit of fresh mint or basil handy and ill give him a leaf...that lets me get away from his clever begging:and its healthy for him..but boy oh boy he luvs his oats at night..i sprinkle a tiny bit on his pellets and hes so crazy to get to them he falls off his shelf and scrambles to the bowl running thru his water bowl in the process..i laugh everytime...anyways back to our girl Kimiko.. if i were u i would change what hay ur using...as a test i would buy another kind and use it for awhile see if that sneezing stops.....ur kimiko is so funny she has u wrapped around her little precious paw,.,and i luv hearing about it!.pretty soon shes gonna have u feeding her an oat at a time....im glad u had ur checked out at the vet.. u guys are the perfect bunny parents..wish there was more of you around..hugs and more hugs...Lis


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh Lisa  You're always so sweet. Thank you so much. Well, Kimiko's begging worked this morning. I decided not to give her oats mixed with pellets in the morning. I gave her oats while I was grooming her. She was so happy, eating with the oink oink sound ! :rofl: She starts eating her pellets again, but only when she has to :faint: I cut back the amount of treats, so hopefully we won't have to be in Tough love situation for long. Thanks for your advice about hay, we will change it. yesterday my hubby went to pet store for new bag of hay and there was nothing left in the shop. More bunnies in Poland or no hay any more ? :? We'll see today. She sneezes less and I barely see discharge from her nose. Your Flashie and my Kimiko are the same, when my girl sees oats she goes crazy too. You have to see when I give her pellets. She will eat them but with her disappointing face ! It's like " Yeah yeah whatever, I'm hungry". So funny. I love your new avatar, cute one. 
Lots of hugs lots of hug and lots of hug !:hug:
Vircia.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 15, 2010)

[align=center]*"Kimiko and Momma home alone without daddy"* *Part 1*
[/align][align=left] 
It is so quiet...  My hubby went out this morning to another town for his work and he will be back on Monday evening. It's just really nor a good day. Starting the day without electricity. I prepared Hubby's favourite scramble eggs before he will go, suddenly all lights went down. Turned out we both have to go to McDonald for breakfast, Yes ! Breakfast. :bangheadInstead of eating his favourite scramble eggs ssd: We ended up with BigMac. Gahhh ! Then he drove me back home and left right the way. The electricity's started working at 14.00 PM. So that's the time I got my " Morning" coffee. This is just beginning, the internet went down :crash Then another 1.5 hours waiting for it works again. Can it be any harder ??? bring it on ! :grumpy:
Kimiko is feeling better now. She eats more than couple days ago. She eats pellets, but still keeps looking for oats. Good that my hubby bought new bag of hay, fresh green. She loves loves it. 
Now my girl is sleeping. I have completely nothing to do. I always cook for hubby and myself, but every time I'm home alone, I'm kinda lazy to cook. Eating alone doesn't bring any appetite.
It's been a while since the last time hubby went to Nigeria for 3 weeks. I just don't like being home alone, really,considering that now I'm a full-time housewife !!! Okay, enough for drama  I've promised about posting some photos from the zoo trip with our friend, well now I have time. So here they are...
[/align][align=center]
The greeting squirrel, he greeted us at the entry. He was so friendly and cute ! 






OK, I don't know about other EU countries and also USA,I've never been there. Why every zoos I went have Flamingos as the very first animals you will see right after you go through the gate...( I love their colors )





Morning giggling 





Piranha





Finding Nemo... oh ! here he is !





...I don't remember their name :expressionless





This is when a monkey knows someone's taking his pics.



[/align][align=center]The Master of meditation
[/align][align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 15, 2010)

[align=center]YIKES !!! 
[/align] [align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center] Sleeping Beauty Red Panda
[/align] [align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center] My favourite bird of all time 
[/align] [align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center] The "zoo" next top model 2010
[/align] [align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center] " Hey, penguin ! Hey you ! "
[/align] [align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center] Penguin : " What ? What ? You have fish ? "
[/align] [align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center] Penguin : " Ahhhh, you don't have a fish "
[/align] [align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center] "mommaaaaa ??"
[/align] [align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center] " I'm here, baby "
[/align] [align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center] Pleaseeeeee
[/align] [align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center] So elegant 
[/align] [align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center] Tiger !
[/align] [align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center] Nice color 
[/align] [align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center] Here comes, spider !
[/align] [align=center]




[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=left] If I posted all photos my husband took from that day, it would be ten pages updating in a roll !  So I took some of my favourites.
Well, as much as I love going to the zoo, seeing those animals being caged, lack of freedom, losing their natural instincts is killing me deep down inside, but on the other hand, how can we be sure they will survive by themselves out there where everywhere is a "Human" land. Can we say these animals are lucky ? Lucky to be away from the wilds, the oceans where they belong ? 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=left]
Have a nice weekend, everybody. 
[/align]


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 15, 2010)

oh Vircia u crack me up with the comments u write under the pics..!! excellent photos.!..i dont think ive ever seen a squirrel look like the one that greeted u ...
im in agreeance with you on how sad the zoo can be..i watch the animals in their cages and i see them pacing and wearing a rut in the ground and it breaks my heart to see them in there..i know its suppose to be a positive thing..but i just cant seem to agree on that..so i dont go to the zoo....or the circus for that matter..same thing makes me sad...thank u for sharing those beautiful pics! they were so nice i thought that a professional photographer took them...


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 16, 2010)

Lisa :
Thank you so much,Lisa. I've never seen squirrel like this little guy before too. He was so cute. Yes, it's so sad seeing them in the zoo. Zoo is ok by me, I mean I don't like the idea them being caged, but at least they take care of them, they have food, water and some spaces :expressionless, but circus is the worst for me. I hate circus and I've never been there even once. So many times I saw the news about circus animals attack the keepers or audiences. I have no doubts why. Who likes to be treated like that. It's just my opinion after all. 
Thank you again for all the compliments. My hubby loves taking photos. It wouldn't be so nice, if I was the one taking them  Like I always say," I know only how to press the button ". Hahaha.
Have a nice weekend, Lisa. :kiss1:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 17, 2010)

Great pictures! 

Its amazing how much you get to depend on things like the internet. A couple of weeks ago, ours went out, my son who is a computer genius fixed it. He went to bed and it bothered him that it wasn't working. He got up and fixed it, this is after he took his insomnia medicine. I asked him how he did it and he said I can't remember.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 18, 2010)

Wabbitdad12 :
:laugh: lol, that's true, Dave. Wow ! your son is good. I fix all technological stuffs by saying " Honeyyyy, something's not righttttt ! ". :expressionless ...wait... is this called fixing ?.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 18, 2010)

Vircia, the fish pic you posted but don't know what they are are Discus fish  We used to have a tank of them.

You guys have cool stuff at your zoos, we don't have any flamingos or penguins


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 18, 2010)

Momto3boys :

Thank you, Brandy. I'll save their name as the title of the pic. I must admit, I've never remembered fish names ! OK, I have a defence for this.It's because those zoos I went ! They put scientific names of species, for example.... uh...uh... never mind :whistling My point is,if they put like this ; a clown fish = Nemo, this would be pretty much easier !! :embarrassed:
Oh so your zoo has proved my theory. Flamingo is not always the first type of animals you see in the zoo.  Thank you for visiting again.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> Wabbitdad12 :
> :laugh: lol, that's true, Dave. Wow ! your son is good. I fix all technological stuffs by saying " Honeyyyy, something's not righttttt ! ". :expressionless ...wait... is this called fixing ?.


I believe thats called supervising.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 26, 2010)

[align=center]*It's time :bunny24
*[/align][align=left] 
Well, it's been a while that I didn't update the blog. Nothing much lately... well, except last week. It was a crazy week, my hubby was so sick, and to make it worst, Kimiko'd been so nervous from her hormone thing :sigh: She kept courting hubby, he couldn't get a good long sleep. It was tiring for her too, she was so tired but refused to go to sleep. She was so restless and lost her interest in eating and the worst is she pooped everywhere ! I mean " everywhere ! " ; bedroom, on our bed, corridor, bathroom,at front door,... gah ! Gladly it's over. This week she's pretty much calmer and hubby is back to healthy :yahoo:

[/align][align=left] What new is Kimiko is having spaying operation tomorrow :expressionless.............. don't know what else to write. I'm so freaking out and scared. We have an appointment in the morning, 08.30 AM to be exact. First we wanted to arrange the operation on Thu , but the vet will be busy. So tomorrow morning it is ! Since I knew about this, I've been feeling butterflies in stomach..... Okay, I guess that's it for now. I'll let you guys know after the surgery.
ray:

[/align]


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 26, 2010)

Awwww I know exactly what you're going through, I am a nervous wreck just thinking about getting Snickers done and a male is so much easier.

She and your hubby will feel so much better once she's spayed, I'll be thinking of her tomorrow and please keep us updated.

ray:
Prayers that everything goes smoothly.


----------



## myheart (Oct 26, 2010)

I know you must be worried about the pending surgery for tomorrow because Kimiko is your little baby. I do hope your vet is bunny savvy and provides a little pain medication for her aftercare. 

Sending good vibes for fast healing :hug: ray:

myheart


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 26, 2010)

sending u tons of positive vibes for Kimikos quick recovery!!..hugs from me to u..


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 27, 2010)

Brandy, Myheart and Lisa,
Thank you all so much  The operation went well. The vet told us that she's very strong, he needed put her another dose during surgery because she woke up ! My brave and stubborn girl  The vet said everything is fine. He's a savvy bunny vet, as we met him several times since we've got Kimiko. Right now she's resting in her lounger I made it for her for this special occasion. Now she is half awake half sleeps :? I mean... you know... she rests a bit then tries to move , then struggling to go up on her cage. The vet give her injection for pain-killer and we need to go there for another dose tonight after 21.00 PM. I'll give you guys update. Thank you again. Thank you so much for comforting me and for caring our Kimiko. :big kiss:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 27, 2010)

Such good news that shes doin good! Give Kimiko lots of hugs from me!


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay, Lisa. Millions thanks.  And your pic cracked me up. I opened this page, scrolled down and the first thing I notice was this foot - tapping bunny. :rofl: it's funny. Hey, when will you start your own blog ? Do you need help ? I can help you , but with one condition : all of your " bunnies the gang " have to come staying with auntie Vircia ! huh ? Sounds nice offer,right ? :yahoo: I know ! lol
Lots of hugs ! :hearts:


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 27, 2010)

YAY Vircia I am soooo glad she is home and doing good!

Give her lot of love from me and Snickers :inlove:


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you, Brandy  I'll let her know. She's doing okay now, still not eating. She's sitting still. How about Snickers ? Will you get him spayed ?


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 27, 2010)

Yup he will be getting neutered, I just don't know when since I don't know his exact age, I'm so worried about doing it too early.

I'm sure she will eat soon, she's such a smart girl.


----------



## myheart (Oct 27, 2010)

I am so glad to hear she is safe at home with some pain meds in her. Try to keep her warm and quiet. Have you tried to entice her with a bit of cilantro or parsley? Herbs might help to calm her tummy. I think now would be a good time for you to hand-feed her whatever her favorite foods or treats might be. See, we came up with an excuse for you to hand-feed her, and it's a good reason too. 

I hope she feels back to normal soon.

myheart


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 28, 2010)

hows Lady Kimiko doing?.ur awful quiet over there on the other side of the planet..we all need our Kimiko recovery update.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 28, 2010)

myheart and Lisa :

Thank you so much for checking on us and I'm so sorry that I didn't write anything since last night. We went out to see the vet around 21.00. It was another vet, not the one who gave Kimiko operation. She checked on Kimiko and told us that the wound's look fine and Kimiko's look okay too. She asked if Kimiko ate. When I told her that she didn't eat or drink anything, she suggested us to buy baby food, such as Gerber and gave us syringes to take home. We got back home at 22.30 PM. Kimiko went right away to hide in her spaceship, her toy, and rested there. At midnight hubby tried giving her parsley and she ate it ! Thank God ray: Then I gave her couple pieces more and she ate them all. It was a small amount but at least she ate some.  But last night I didn't see any dropping or pee. 
Today she seems to be a bit better, I hope. At 09.30 AM I gave her some parsley and she ate it a bit more than last night. I made her water mixed with raspberry juice, a home made one from hubby's mother. I gave her water with a small spoon. She sipped it a bit, couple spoons. Then around 11.30 AM she went to her litter box and nibbled a bit hay. When she got out I checked in there and I saw poops and a bit pee ! I'm so gladdddddd :biggrin: She popped normal droppings, round and hard. Her pee is just s small amount, but that because she drank so very little. I tried offering her more parsley soaked with water but she refused. Then I gave her dandelion leaves which she loves a lot. She took couple of it. She starts eating but so very little. I hope her appetite will be back soon. I offered her some treats but she didn't take any. She ate only parsley and a bit dandelion leaves and a sip of water. If she starts eating even it's just a little, should I go buy Gerber for just in case ? I'm thinking about buying Basil and yoghurt drops ( we ran out of it and I didn't think about it at all ssd: Bad momma ! ) Any suggestions guys ? Thank you so so so so much for all your helps, your advices and everything. Thank you for being with us for whole time  We're really appreciate it. God bless you all :innocent 
Take care, I'll update more, I promise.
Vircia.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 28, 2010)

Ohhhhhhh I'm am so glad that she is eating, even if it's just a little it means she's starting to feel better :hug1

And pooping and peeing means everything is working as it should be!

YAY Kimiko :big kiss:


----------



## myheart (Oct 28, 2010)

Vircia, you are right, she really does need to eat a bunch more than what she has. I think I would stay away from anything sugary like the yogurt drops because bunnies don't process sugar very well.

Do you have any Critical Care or pumpkin? She really needs fiber to get her gut moving. The baby food would also be a good idea. Peas, carrots, or sweet potato in the Stage 2 packaging would be best. The sweet potato has more fiber like pumpkin does, but don't be surprised if she doesn't like it as much as she would pumpkin.

I'm glad you were able to get her to eat some parsley and dandelion leaves. As any of the Infirmary Mods would tell you, keep pushing hay (fiber)and water. Try syringing the water to her to make sure she takes it. Just aim the syringe behind her front teeth so it doesn't get forced down her throat. You might find that Kimiko will want to drink it out of the syringe on her own because she is so thirsty. You need to keep her hydrated with water so her gut will work better.

Hope that helps....

myheart


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 28, 2010)

Momto3boys :
Thank you Brandy. I hope she feels better today too.

myheart :
Even she ate a bit on her own I still do need to force feed her ?  Then I have to go buying baby food then. Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 28, 2010)

[align=center]*Update on Kimiko*
[/align] [align=left] At 15.00 PM I went to check on her. She was awake and still laid down in her spaceship. First I gave her water (the one with juice) and she drank it. Then I fed her parsley and this time I gave her about half handful amount and she ate all. I saw few normal poops laying down next to her in the cardboard box and also one soft stool. I can't really tell it's cecostropes because it was crushed on the floor by the time I discovered it. I will keep feeding her. I'll let you guys know later. Thank you for reading.  
[/align]


----------



## myheart (Oct 28, 2010)

Does she have more of an appetite today? If she seems more willing to eat on her own, then you might not need to worry as much. If Kimiko hasn't eat much more than a few sprigs of parsley and a few dandelion leaves, then I would be a bit more concerned. Does she want her pellets? Did you ever pick up some canned pumpkin? I would offer these first before the baby food, as long as she wants to eat. Water is just as important to make sure she doesn't get dehydrated.

It is difficult to tell with syringe feeding because I don't know exactly how much Kimiko has eaten. If you are able to stimulate her appetite with veggies and hay, she will be okay. But if she is being fussy, you might want to syringe water to start with to help get her appetite going. If she doesn't eat like normal, then start other syringe feedings. 

I know you love Kimiko so much, and having her back to normal would be so comforting for you. It sounds like she will bounce back with your help and care. 

myheart


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 28, 2010)

myheart :
I tried offering her pellets couple times but she didn't want to eat it. She prefers only parsley and some water. I didn't give her water with syringe. I took a small plastic spoon I got it from syrup. She drank from it. For me, today she seems to have more appetite than yesterday. Even she ate a bit but today she ate two times already and I will continue feeding her. I'll let you know further. I gotta call hubby and ask if he could drop by the shop and buy some. Thank you again, myheart.


----------



## myheart (Oct 28, 2010)

Whew... Kimiko sounds like she will do fine with your care. It is a good sign she has eaten twice already. The amount of new poo's sound good also. If you do go to the store for anything, I think I would pick up some canned pumpkin, unless you have fresh. It will just give her more fiber and moisture. Other than that, it sounds like you have everything in order for her. You are a great bunny-mom!!!:biggrin:

Please, do keep us posted on her recovery today. 

myheart


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 28, 2010)

myheart :
Thank you so much for everything. My hubby will go to a shop for canned pumpkin or fresh one after his work. Yeah  I'm so glad that today she ate twice and just about 10 mins ago while I was talking with hubby, she nibbled some oats I left next to her in the cage.Yesterday most of the time she hid in her cardboard box. We had to hand her some food inside there, but today she hopped a bit, she rested in her spaceship, then hopped back to cage and slept there. She moved more today. Also she did ask for petting today, gosh I'm so happy. She laid on her second floor cage ( we decided to allow her to go up one floor ) and she laid her head down in front of me, so I rubbed her nose and petter her. She made tooth purring along that moment. Gosh I don't know how to explained myself, I really glad that she's doing okay. Before writing this, I went to checked on her and offered her lettuce and parley. She took one parsley and hopped back to sleep  I guess she starts to be annoy at me. Thank you again for all your helps. I will do keep you guys post later. 
:bunnyheart


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 28, 2010)

[align=center]*Post operation : Day 1*
[/align][align=left] 09.30 AM : Kimiko ate some parsley
She drinks a bit water ( juice mixed in )
15.00 PM : some more parsley
dandelion leaves
a sip of water 
17.00 PM : oats
a bit parsley
18.20 PM : oats
small amount of hay
22.30 PM : small amount of hay
some parsley
a sip of water
23.20 PM : oats
small amount of salad greens
small amount of Gerber (carrot) She ate it on her own

We went for another shot from the vet. The wound is a bit red but the vet said nothing is serious. She licked it that's why it's red.  She got two shots : Antibiotics and pain killer. The vet will give her shot everyday for 3 days more and he will cut out the stitches after 7 days. So far she's doing okay. She would eat a bit by a bit but only when I offered and persuaded her to. I still didn't force feed her. Somehow I'm too scared to upset her. I hope I'm doing the right thing ( if I did or do something wrong, please let me know ) She's look more relaxed today, flopped now and then in the room. I hope tomorrow she will be better and better and better. 

Good night, everyone.  

[/align]


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 29, 2010)

ur awesome Vircia.....


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 29, 2010)

:tears2: I did what I could do for her. Thank you, Lisa.


----------



## Nela (Oct 29, 2010)

What do you mean? Did something happen? :expressionless


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 29, 2010)

No Nela, she's doing ok ( as everyone said ) I'm just sooo worried about her. Today is day 2 after operation. She eats so little and drinks so little. :cry1: It would be better if I could replace her. So she wouldn't have to deal with this pain.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 29, 2010)

no shes ok..


----------



## Nela (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh ok phew. Sorry, just saw the tears and the 'did'and I got scared! :shock:I'm glad she's eating more. I am thinking of you guys! Feel better soon Kimi and don't scare mama. I think she loves you doting (is that the word?) on her :rose:


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you, Nela for your concern. Kimiko is sleeping now. Yes, she did eat but only a bit by a bit and from time to time. She's a little princess. I handed her water crock, she pushed it away. So I used a spoon, took a water and gave her. Then she sipped it  I guess she's like " Hey, momma, I'm sick. Serve me some  ". it's totally fine by me. Only if she will be back to herself soon. No matter it takes. 
:sickbunny:


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 29, 2010)

Ahaha sounds like little Kimiko is milking this for everything she can get 

She knows she's spoiled and she knows you'll hand feed/water her if she refuses, haha she is too smart!

She's eating a little more then before so that's a good thing, pretty soon she'll have her full appetite back


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh Brandy  yes, I wrote all what she ate. She did eat more than yesterday,just a bit more but that makes me so happy. Although she didn't drink much water but she still eats. So I think she's not dehydrated and every time I gave her greens, I soaked them with water first. So I hope she gets some water from them. Thank you for checking on us again. It means a lot to me. I'm so worried and stressed. I kept chatting with hubby while he's at work. he knows that I'm more panic when I'm alone :rofl: Poor hubby, I hope he will finish his work.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 29, 2010)

[align=center]*Canned pumpkin : so hard to find you
*[align=left] 
Just got back from shopping for little girl. I have some more greens : radish tops, arugula and parsley. Also fruit ; pears. And with vet's advice, I bought some juices : Gerber apple juice, Gerber carrot juice and Gerber apple + berries juice. 
When I went into the room, Kimiko was eating salad greens I left for her before I went out. She ate them all. It was quite some amount. I was sooo happy. I ran to the kitchen, washed radish tops and gave her. She took couple leaves. Now she's resting in her cage. I saw one soft stool when she ate greens and in her litter box there are some droppings, hard but not that round shape. I'm noting down what she ate, hopefully she will eat more than yesterday.
Oh I have one question. People here suggested me to try feeding her canned pumpkin or fresh one. Yesterday hubby bought fresh one and she didn't want to eat it. Today I found canned pumpkin but I didn't buy because I'm not sure if this is the right one you guys told me. I looked at the ingredients and found there are pumpkin, suger, vinegar and aroma seasoning. Is this canned pumpkin okay for bunny ? :confused2: 
It's really hard to fine some ingredients of things here. We don't have many kinds of veggies here. Everywhere I go, I always see cabbage. It's so hard to fine some other type of veggies around here. Poland, the land of cabbage :banghead
[/align][/align]


----------



## myheart (Oct 29, 2010)

Good for you not buying that type of canned pumpkin. The only ingredient that should be listed is pumpkin or pure`ed pumkin. Do you have a food processor? Maybe Kimiko would take the fresh pumpkin if you pure`ed it like a baby food. I don't know if anyone else from Poland is on the forum, perhaps they could suggest what to buy or where to go. Do you have an 'Organics' store? You might be able to find pumkin there that has no addititives. 

It might be Kimiko also... If this is the first time she has had pumpkin, she might not be receptive to it in general. Then it is best to keep presenting it to her, like a kid who won't eat brussel sprouts. I always put the pumpkin on a piece of Romane. The bunners seem to like the 'lettuce plate' versus a real or paper plate.

Just a few suggestions because it does sound like Kimiko could use the fiber and the moisture if her poo's aren't big and puffy like normal. The way to tell if she is dehydrated is the take the skin above her shoulder between your fingers and tent it up a little. If the skin stays tented, she is dehydrated; if it goes back to normal, then she is okay yet. If her skin does stay tented, ask the vet to give her sub-q fluids. That will perk her up in a few hours and will help her gut move better.

It sounds like you are both doing a good job. The greens will be good for moisture, but she also needs the fiber. I was so happy to read that she was eating while you were gone. Maybe she wants to eat like a piggie when her momma isn't around to see her do it....:lookaround 

Keep us posted about her next vet-visit.

myheart


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 29, 2010)

myheart : 
Thank you for checking on us. I could see she nibble some hay more than yesterday. yesterday she would take only dandelion leaves when I gave her. Today I left a small plastic bowl of hay and she eats it from time to time, not much but still takes some.  I have no idea if we're the only bunny family from Poland on this forum. The shop I went is a small supermarket. I really don't know where I can find organic store. I will make puree pumpkin myself. :? But how to do it ? Just mash it up ? Or do I need to boil it first ? I need to google about this. Thank you for the tips and ideas. Yes, she refused to eat it because she's never had it before. I will keep presenting it to her. Let's see if she will eat it. From now she prefers greens, so I brought more parsley, radish tops and arugula which are her favourites. I'll keep you post after vet trip.  Thank you again.
PS. Maybe you're right. She might feel a bit uncomfortable to eat in front of me now. Every time she start eating, this momma will go a bit near her and note down something. She might think like " what da heck ? :confused2: She's noting down how much I have eaten and she will charge me later ? Or she's noting that I'm eating like a fat piggy ??? :grumpy: "  Hahaha.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am glad she is doing better.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 29, 2010)

[align=center]*Post operation : Day 2*
[/align][align=left] 
00.02 AM : couple pieces of pellets
couple pieces of oats
a bit salad greens
00.30 AM : small amount of hay
08.00 AM : I left some hay and salad greens for her before going to bed. In the 
morning I found out that she ate quite some hay and she ate all salad
greens I left for her.
08.25 AM : small amount of dried raspberry leaves
09.30 AM : small amount of parsley
10.25 AM : some hay
a sip of water
11.20 AM : went to litter box and nibble some hay
13.00 PM : I came back from shopping. She ate all salad greens I left for her. I 
I gave her some radish tops. She ate couple leaves. There was soft 
stool in her cage.
14.25 PM : small amount of radish tops
14.36 PM : Cecostropes dropped and she ate them on her own
16.10 PM : A bit hay
radish tops and parsley
17.15 PM : 1 leaf of radish tops
sipped water
couple pieces of pellets
18.00 PM : small amount of radish tops
19.00 PM : she went to eat some hay from litter box and pooped there ( hard 
droppings but still not normal round shape )
19.48 PM : nibbled some greens ; parsley, arugula, lettuce and radish tops. 
20.15 PM : a bit greens
22.50 PM : ate a bit hay and dandelion leaves. She pooped a bit ( hard droppings )
23.45 PM : drank Gerber Carrot ( on her own, YAY ) 

Today at the clinic, the vet said her condition is fine and no signs of dehydration, the wound's look ok, a bit red but not serious. No collar in need and the vet didn't want to put it on her as well  He said if tomorrow she will eat more and feel better, he won't give pain killer any more. We'll see. Antibiotics will be given for another 2 days. While I'm writing this, hubby is playing with her. She tipped over a bin where he just cleaned it then hopped away like nothing happens,lol :biggrin: I guess she feels better. Well, I guess that's it for now. 

Good night and have a good weekend, everyone. :bunnyheart
[/align]


----------



## myheart (Oct 29, 2010)

Most wonderful news, Vircia!!! You are a great bunny-mom! Sorry to say, maybe she is still daddy's girl by the sounds of her play antics.

:weee:Keep going Kimiko!! Be a good girl for your mommy and daddy!

myheart


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 29, 2010)

YAY Kimiko arty0002: That's GREAT news Vicia 

Sounds like she is feeling much better :hug2:


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 30, 2010)

myheart :
Oh, thank you so much  I'm super super happy too. I kept bouncing around the house inkbouce: I'm so glad that she's recovering. Yes, she's really a daddy's girl :X but she trusts me more. She gives longer kissing for hubby but with me she loves to hang around and hops on my laps or lays down next to me. I guess I taste weird for her or I'm not as yummy as daddy ??? :confused2: She knows that I'm her momma.  


Momto3boys : 
Thank you so much to you too, brandy !!!  I'm so relief that she's getting to be better and better. She moves more, still no binkies but she hops around more with no harms ( she's all the time at our sights  don't worry ). She's my baby girl:happybunny:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 30, 2010)

:bump
" Lisa, go to sleep !!! " 
:hug2: Good night, my friend.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 30, 2010)

Is it night time there??

It's morning here!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 30, 2010)

Brandy, it's afternoon here but at Lisa's is night time, I think. Mine is afternoon. Yours is morning ? 
:? wait, I'm lost. Hahahahaha.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 30, 2010)

yup, it's 10:41am here


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 30, 2010)

[align=center]*Post operation : Day 3 *
[/align][align=left] 00.04 AM : Kimiko took some treats : home made cookie and mixed dried fruits 
(she didn't eat whole , only half of cookie and few bites of dried fruits)
a bit hay
1 leaf of Arugula 
00.35 AM : a bit hay
small amount of greens
drank Gerber Carrot by herself
2 pieces of pellets
Night time: 1 home made cookie, all greens and half of handful hay gone.
09.30 AM : dandelion leaves
1 treat
dried raspberry leaves 
some hay
small amount of greens ; parsley, arugula, lettuce
drank water mixed with Gerber carrot juice 
10.12 AM : small amount of greens ; arugula, parsley
cecostropes dropped, but she ate only 3/4
some hay
drank a bit water ( still mixed with Gerber carrot juice :X )
10.45 AM : she went to litter box and pooped ( hard droppings )
a bit dried raspberry leaves
some hay
10.50 AM : munched some more raspberry leaves
11.30 AM : some treats during grooming time 
some hay
12.10 AM : some hay
pooped ( hard droppings )
12.45 AM : arugula
lettuce
some hay
drank a little 
14.15 PM : hay
some pellets
15.12 PM : a bit greens
16.50 PM : drank a bit water
couple pieces of pellets
small amount of hay
17.10 PM : ate a bit greens
dried raspberry leaves
some hay
pooped in litter box ( hard droppings )
18.03 PM : couple pieces of pellets
19.15 PM : couple pieces of pellets
19.40 PM : a bit parsley
a bit dried raspberry leaves
small amount of hay
20.45 PM : a bit greens 
a bit hay
some pellets
20.58 PM : parsley
some more pieces of pellets
22.35 PM : hay
23.45 PM : some hay
small piece of banana ( first time since operation day ! :shock: )
half piece of home made cookie
raisins
arugula

The wound is a bit red, but the vet said it's okay. She got only a shot of Antibiotics, no more pain meds. I hope after this healing time, she will drink water...only water. Right now she didn't eat if I didn't put some juice in it. :X Also fresh greens, now I give her a bit by a bit whole day. I'll see tomorrow. If she will eat hay and pellets more, I will cut down greens to normal. She used to fresh veggies daily. The amount she eats veggies now is less than she used to get per day. She didn't drink much lately. I hope she did get some water from veggies.. but if she doesn't drink, she won't eat, right ? So I guess Kimi gets some amount of water from greens, that's why I can see her pee in the litter box and today she ate more often, more hay and ate pellets a bit. 
Noting down her eating activity makes me less worried about her.  I'm so glad that she eats hay now. Everything is almost back to normal. Since last Wednesday I've been putting some hay, greens and pellets in her cage where she sleeps. The sign which let u know she's back to herself is that she threw a plastic box of hay down from her bedroom ( 3rd floor in her cage ) :rofl: Hahaha
So sleepy now, gotta go to bed.
Nite nite :bed:

[/align]


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 31, 2010)

Happy HALLOWEEN Vircia!!..
how do you like my costume??....RAWRRR!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 1, 2010)

Dear Lisa,
 love it ! How was your Halloween ? I hope you had a great time  Did you take Flashie and the gang out for trick or treat ? I would give all sweet I have, if Flashie came to me :biggrin:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 1, 2010)

[align=center]*Post operation : Day 4* 
[/align]
[align=left] I did note down her eating activity, but I decided not to post in details because they're so many ! Het appetite has sprung back...almost normal. She eats hay more than the other day, but still prefers greens. She would eat pellets, only when momma did hand feeding her  She moved more, hopped more, but she totally hates being picked up now  Good that we still can pet her. It will take some time, but we will work on it  Last night was her last shot of Antibiotics. We will go to see the vet again on Thu for checking her wound. 
I can't believe Kimiko has 1st Runner up in the Fall Hat photo contest ! :woohooThank you for all votes  


[/align]


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh Vircia, I am sooooooo glad her appetite has returned :hugsquish: That's GREAT news!

How many more days until she gets her stitches out?
Kimiko was so cute in her hat  I'm glad she was runner up and I hope you guys had a great Halloween!


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 1, 2010)

Brandy  Thank you for being with me and Kimiko through the difficult time. Although her appetite doesn't fully come back, but now she eats on her own more and drinks more, and only water ! NO juice ! :shock: My girl always surprises me  hehe. About the stitches, it was my mistake. I heard the vet wrong. He said that he wanted to check on her wound about a week after an operation, so the next visit wil be on Thu. The stitches are melting - type. Her wound's healing and it's look great, no inflammation, no redness. 
Unfortunately, we don't have Halloween holiday here.  We didn't post any pics for the Halloween contest because I had no time to do any costumes for her,too bad. I guess I will prepare for the next contest  Hehe. It's fun for me and hubby, no idea how Kimiko thinks of it, the Fall Hat photo almost ended up with a photo of hers eating the hat ! 
But I did have a Halloween experience myself last night. There's a chubby cat with no name. So I call him Garfield  He kept watching at the mouse, a patient at the clinic. Then ,out of no where, I saw something small and brown ran to me, following by Garfield. I thought it was that mouse !!! OMG ! I shouted " Oh ! He's eating that mouse ! ". The vet slowly turned to me and said " No, that's his mouse toy " :thud: I was shocked,lol silly me. Anyway, how was your Halloween ? Did you boys have a good time ? How's my handsome Dracula ( Dakin ) ? did he have fun ?


----------



## Nela (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats to you Vircia and Kimiko on your win! That photo was awesome! Lots of noserubs from me.:heartsGlad she is doing okay! :biggrin2:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 1, 2010)

wow its amazing how many times ur vet wants to see Kimi ..the vets here dont even do a follow up.unless theres a problem..U dont hafta worry about Kimi now ..shes done and shell be back to normal anyday now.....and Congrats on Ur photo [email protected]! you know i voted for you!..hugs from me


nope didnt go out trick or treating this year we didnt have my boyfriends daughter this weekend..so we stayed home and passed out candy to all the trick or treaters..the buns HATED all the visitors ringing the doorbell...they were nervous all night from all the screaming kids..hehe.their back to their normal self today tho..


and Tator tot is doin great !..i let him run around the back yard yesterday to play and the booger wouldnt let me catch him..hehe..i almost went in for a nap in between trying to get him ....hehe..had to get my boyfriend out there with me to corral him in a corner...he said nooo i like it out here...!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 2, 2010)

Nela : 
Thank you.  I'll tell her. She loves loves loves nose rubbing a lot ! 

Lisa : 
I wish I was there, I would knock on your door and said " Give me your bunnies !"..... errrrrr I mean " trick of treat ? "  
Cute Tator tot ! He was like, " momma ! Give me a break ! After all I've been through, I deserve to play outside longer !".  hehe.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 2, 2010)

[align=center]*Post operation : Day 5* 
[/align] 
Things almost get back to normal. Kimiko's appetite increases a bit by a bit. I don't have to mix her water with juice any more.... BUT ! We do have new concern about her. She has a spot on her head , next to her shoulders. Before when we petted her, we felt flat skin...but now ( I really remember when was the first time I noticed this, but hubby said she's had this since before surgery). When I look closer on her skin, I see a red spot, looks like a scar with dried blood on the top :confused2: I really don't know how to explain it. She doesn't seem to be hurt when I touch there. Once I... let's say " pinched " it lightly, she didn't move away from me, so I think that doesn't hurt. We have another visit with the vet on this Thu. I'll ask him to take a look. Maybe it's a place he injected her or something with operation ???? Ahhh I don't knowww  I hope it's not skin disease or anything. Even if it's only a scar, I want to know who have hurt my baby !!!!!!!!:tantrum:[align=left] Oh by the way, I just bought rosemary. Can bunny eat it ?  
[/align]


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 3, 2010)

weird about the wound on her /...i dont know where they inject for surgery..hm..im glad ur goin back to the vet to check it out...its prob nothing but her getting caught on something.....rosemary is ok for buns but mine didnt like it..let me know what Kimi thinks...heres a link thats pretty useful for safe foods and stuff..
Medirabbit 

goin to bed my friend ..have a great day or night whichever it is....dont stress about Kimis owie..ive found wounds on my buns before that healed up just fine...hugs and all the good stuff


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 3, 2010)

Ohhhh I hope you figure out what is it :hug2:

She's such a lucky girl to have such awesome bunny parents...now I think we all need new pics  It's been too long!


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 3, 2010)

Dear Lisa : 
Yep, it's weird. I'm not sure about injection for surgery too, but every Antibiotics and pain meds he gave her around her back, between her hind legs. :confused2: I hope it's nothing serious. Thank you so much for the link  I'll check it out. I'll let you know how my girl thinks about rosemary. Also I will tell you what the vet says about this wound. We'll go meeting him tomorrow.

Have a pleasant day/ night.... and every day and every night to you too  

Hugs ! :hug1


Momto3boys : 
Thank you, Brandy. I think hubby and I are lucky to have her. Since the very first day she's colored our lives with joys. On the day we sent her to the clinic for the operation, the house was so quiet and empty without her little hopping paws.  She's part of our lives and I'm really glad she's with us.  I'm a lucky momma ! 
lol  I think the same. I do want to post some new pics but since last week we've been quite busy. We'll take some photos soon, I promise


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 4, 2010)

i think the antibiotics are given in the scruff of the neck..and pain meds are given in the intramuscular(something like that) where u said Vircia..between the rear legs....so maybe its from the antibiotics shot .
what she think of the Rosemary?..


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 5, 2010)

Lisa, you're right. The wound in the scruff of her neck has caused by Antibiotics. We went to see the vet last night. He's pretty sure that it's a side effect from Antibiotics. It can happen with bunny, but mostly with hamsters and mice. She doesn't have anything between rear leg. The vet asked us to go visiting him again on Tuesday , if this wound won't heal by itself or there'll be something more than this. It's so pity that we're going to move to another city. This vet is really nice and kind. Kimiko seems ok with him too !  Thanks for checking up on us, Lisa. How are you ?


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 5, 2010)

I have my fingers crossed that the wound heals on it's own ray:

When are you guys moving? Too bad you couldn't take the vet with you


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you , Brandy. I hope that too. We will see in couple days. We're going to move to another city in the South, as we've planned we want to move at the beginning of Dec. I'll kidnap the vet :biggrin:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 5, 2010)

I am glad she is ok. When the vet prescribed Baytril for our buns, it would leave a scab/lump on the back of the neck at the site of the injection.


----------



## hln917 (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow Vircia, I've been away for a bit and missed all this. I'm so glad Kimoko is doing better now. Now can we please see some pictures of her?


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 7, 2010)

Wabbitdad12 :
Thank you, Dave. I'm so glad it all passed and her wound is slowly healing itself. Tomorrow we will take her to the clinic , so the vet can take a look. Also I'd like to make something to thank the vet for taking so good care of our girl.  

hIn917 :
Helennnnnnnnnn ! It's benn so long.I haven't seen you for a while. How are you ? How's your leg ? I hope it's fine now. Yes, Kimiko just got spayed for about a week ago. SHe's doing well now. Thank you for visiting my blog. We did take some photos tonight. I promise I will pose them tomorrow.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 8, 2010)

[align=center]*It's photo time !!! *
[/align][align=left]
It's been a while  Since the day our kimiko had an operation, we didn't take any photos of her. She's fine now. I barely see her wound, didn't know bunny's fur grows so fast ! :shock: It almost cover all the wound. As I read, it takes about a month for hormone to cool down,right ? Well, my girl is back to herself now, a very active bunny who always wants to " help" momma and papi :biggrin: She followed us everywhere, to the kitchen ( " Momma, want a hand ? I'll help you chew this box !" ), to the bathroom ( Papi, give me give me ! You don't know how to dig out this bath mat ! ). :biggrin2: Without her help, we would finish all the houseworks too easily, it wouldn't be any fun. 
Here are some photos we took last night. Enjoy 
[/align][align=center]
Momma ! Did you give me carrot today ?
[/align][align=center]






what ? 





Bunny's trying to groom here !





I'm too sleepy to groom myself





Okay, I'm going to sleep now, momma.





...who took my bed ?





Ahhhh, my comfy bed 





1 sheep 2 sheep 3 sheep... 4 sheep... 5 carrots 





Momma : Kimikooooooo
Kimiko : ha ??? Is that you, yummy carrot ?





Oh, momma ! You're still here.





Fineeee ! 2 more and I'll go to sleep.





sleepy girl 




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Last but not least *[/align][align=center]( ...can u see me, momma ? Should I get closer ? No ? OK.)[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Hello, everyone. My name is Kimiko. Papi, momma and I would like to thank you all for being with us through my operation time. Thank you for all your advices and all supports. Thank you so much for keeping my momma company, without you guys, momma would be so stressed and sad because she was really worried about me. Also I'd like to thank to Myheart, Momto3boys, Wabbitdad12, Tweetiepy, Angieluv, Nancy Mcclelland, Sweetie, Nela and of course ! RO. All the advices you gave, I recover quickly and now I'm a healthy happy bunny [/align][align=center]And a very special thank to auntie Lisa ( Flash Gordon )  Thank you for all your helps. Momma said that she's so thankful to have you here, helping her taking care of me. Here on RO, not only getting many good informations, many bunny families, but we also meet a very special person. Thank you for all your time and support. You're momma's closest friend on RO. And thanks to Redrum, with her magic, we bunnies are safe ! Wishing you the best of the best !:kiss1: Hugs ! 
[/align][align=center]:big kiss:[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 8, 2010)

Awwwwww Kimiko is such a gorgeous girl! I absolutely LOVE the second pic up from the bottom :heartbeat:

Vircia, I am so glad she is back to her old self, that's just the best news :big kiss:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 8, 2010)

I love this picture its so cute!


----------



## hln917 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm glad she's feeling better and thanks for the pictures! I can actually imagine her saying the captions. Did you make the bows for her? Now if she was a boy, would you be making baseball hats?:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 9, 2010)

Momto3boys :
Thank you for visiting, Brandy.  I like her in that pic too. Yes, it's the best news ever ! So glad it's over. When it will be Mr. Snickers 's turn, I'll be with you here, making sure that you will not go through it alone  Just like you were here for me and Kimi. Thank you :hug:

Wabbitdad12 : 
lol, the bow ? Lovely. The girl ? sleepy !  She madde a face, it was like she wanted to say " Okay... are you done ? finish ? How about now ? " :laughsmiley: Especially this time I was the only who took those pics.... and Daveeeeeee,I mentioned before that I'm so no good at technology. So yes, I was soooooo slow. Kimiko was very petient for me. ( Thank you, my lovely girl :bunnieskiss ) 

hln917 :
This bow is mine, I bought it long time ago. It's like you read my mine. :roflmao: I would definitely make a baseball hat for a bunny boy  maybe for Baci ? Hehe, but the truth is all stuffs I've made aren't that good. I sewed them myself. I don't have a sewing machine and I don't know how to use it. But I'm thinking about buy one some day.  I love making hand made stuffs. Just like when I go for shopping and see hand made products. I am just crazy about it !


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 10, 2010)

awww Vircia your welcome !..im here anytime u need me girlfriend.....sorry ive been busy ,i havent been on too much the last couple of days...my boyfriends birthday and all..im just glad its over ..good golly he thinks the whole week is his birthday...that man wears me out...
back to sweet Kimi..shes such a precious puddin pop in that pic with the polka dot bow..oh my gosh..im saving that pic ..i luv it!..you made that bow didnt you Vircia?..u should start selling the stuff you make im tellin ya..ur good.
ok gotta get to work..but wanted to come say hi ..hugs from me to you.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 13, 2010)

[align=center]*Kale ! I can't believe it ! :shock:*
[/align][align=left]
Yep, the title speaks for itself. It's really hard to find greens here,especially this time that winter is coming. I've been looking for other types of greens for Kimi but every time I ended up with no choices but the same old types she'd eaten. Just couple days ago, I went for shopping at the supermarket , the one we always make shopping for house supplies. I was looking over vegetables area and found some pack of greens. I didn't know what they're called. I brought them home, wished to search for their English name and if Kimi cannot eat it, this greens will be our meal.
But they're Kale :shock: I was so surprised. Really ! Sounds silly but I was surprised. :biggrin: It felt like....like... winning lottery !.....:? :expressionlessokay too much, plus I've never won it. So let's say I was so happy.  Always so scared that I give my girl the type of greens that she cannot eat. So every time, I go for shopping, I take my note from RO site about list of safe veggies for bunny with me every time.  Okay, you guys might wonder what Kimiko thinks about Kale...well, let's check it out ! 

[/align][align=center]" Hello, my girl. Are you sleeping ? "





"Kimikoooo" 
"Hmmm ? Who's calling ? "





" Wake up and look who's here "





" Oh ! momma ! You're back ! "





" Come and see what I have for you "
" Hmm... what do we have here ? "





" Is this toy ? "





" It's called Kale, sweetie"
" ??? What, momma ? Chip & Dale ? You want me to eat Dale ??? "





" No, it's Kale, honey. You can have it a try "





" Smacznego ! " ( Bon appetit ! )





" I'm gonna eat it now, momma ! "





" Kimi... do we forget something ? "
"...???"





"You know what you have to do"
" oooh mom ! Do I have to ? "





" I'm thankful for this meal..."




[/align][align=center]" Okay, eat and let me know what do you think, ok?"[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]"..."[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]"..."[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]" well ? "[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]" This is... ( nom ~ nom ~ nom ) "[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]" ( nom ~ nom ~ nom ) this is..."[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]" This is yummy, mommy ! " 
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]:thud:at last ! 
[/align][align=center]" Momma, thank you for yummy meal. Now.. Kimi need a nap. Good night, momma "[/align][align=center]" I love you, my baby girl :kiss1: "[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]Thank you for reading, guys  Have a nice day.[/align][align=left] PS : The amount of kale I gave her that day was only couple small pieces only. I put a lot at first , just for taking pics.  In case you guys are worried. [/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]My dear Lisa,[/align][align=left] Do you remember I told you that I made a lounger for Kimiko during her spaying operation ? Well, I promise to show you a pic of it, here it is. Pls ignore the sewing at the bottom line, I sewed it with my hands. I really think I need a sewing machine, but I don't know how to use it though :biggrin: lol. Can you teach me, girlfriend ? Take care, Lisa. :hug2:
[/align][align=center]
 


[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 13, 2010)

Ohhhhh Kimiko is definately loving her kale!!

I absolutely love your blog, Vircia, your little sayings on each picture is great and you did an awesome job on Kimiko's bed, I can't believe you did that by hand, WOW.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you, Brandy.  I'm glad you enjoy the blog. Yes, she really like kale. This week I give her kale and celery. She takes kale first !  
Thank you for the compliment  I was so hurried finishing it. I did it one day before the surgery day. It was a long day long night. I finished it almost at 2 am,whole day whole night sewing,really. Hubby remembered it good. I kept saying that I was so tired, so he said you should stop and finish it later. I said I couldn't, I needed to prepare for our girl, to make her feel as much as comfortable.  I wish I could do the lounger more prettier,you know ? My mom is the best. She can do everything ! and I mean everything.She made me many dresses, bed sheets, pillow sheets, dolls,... etc. My favourites were dresses for Barbies. She used to make tons of them for me when I was little. ( Gosh I miss her ) I showed her thru Skype and she said " Wow, at least one daughter of mine has got this gift".  hehe, I'm so glad to hear that.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 13, 2010)

Does she do everything by hand or does she use a sewing machine?

I also come from a family of sewers but I hate sewing, LOL I have a brand new sewing machine and I've never used it.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 13, 2010)

She does sewing by both ways. Sometimes she used a sewing machine, sometimes not. I have 2 sisters, I'm the youngest. They both aren't good at sewing. Actually my eldest sister hates sewing ! :laugh:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 13, 2010)

how did u know i was gonna give u a hard time about the amount of kale u had in the bowl..hehe.,.

that bed is awesome..im tellin ya u need to sell them...that way u can make millions like we talked about..hehe

you are asking the wrong person to show u how to use a sewing machine.. i did take it in school and i know how to thread the contraption ..maybe even hem something but to MAKE something from a roll of fabric is beyond my skillz.i made a shirt in this class and well one sleeve was longer then the other and it kinda hung crooked on the shoulders..hehe.....i donated my sewing machine to a group called Bunnies IN Need..they help people pay for some expenses on medical care for buns..i thought i was doing something positive..but now they wont even let me sign up for their group online....go figure.

and clothes for barbies seem impossible to me....if i cant make something life size ..i couldnt imagine trying to make itty bitty ones..ur mom has skillz...and so do u...

and i luv Kimis updates and pics...shes the cutest girl!


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 14, 2010)

Hehehe, I knew it that auntie Lisa would be very concerned about the amount of kale I give our girl. Relax, auntie :biggrin: This time momma made no mistakes. I did put more coz i couldn't capture its pic from the bowl. So I went back to kitchen and cut some more. While I was cutting it, I thought about you ! I was thinking, " hmm, what Lisa's gonna say when she sees this kale ! ". :laugh: and it's true !  She didn't get diarrhoea after eating kale.  So far she's never had diarrhoea. The vet told us that Kimiko is very healthy girl,she has a very good and strong metabolism, but yes, momma needs to help keeping her in that way.  Thank God you're here, Lisa. I wouldn't be a better momma without your helps. 
Thank you, I'll let my mom know  I want to take s sewing lesson, but still have no chances. The other day I told my mom, she said " Why do you want to waste money for class ? We have Skype ! So I'll teach you through it ". :idea lol I imagined myself learning how to use sewing machine through Skype. :upsidedown: hahaha, that will be fun !


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 14, 2010)

Sewing is so neat, I really wish I did have the patience for it, same as knitting...there is some sersiouly talented people out there and you are one of them Vircia, with all the hats and bows, etc that you make Kimi girl 

Skype....now that's something my oldest son has been begging for so he can talk to his friends after school, haha

Lisa you're doing better then me, I can't thread the stupid sewing machine, if I can get someone else to do it for me then I can sew but I can't thread it, it's like a puzzle, and then getting all that thread on your bobbin is even worse so once I start sewing I can only use one color and once my thread runs out I am done until someone comes to visit me :laughsmiley: Just another reason why I don't sew, LOL


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 14, 2010)

Okay, both of you. Hear me out and you will know who is the worst here about sewing machine.
I used to try using it. Mom taught me once. That time she planned to make new pillow sheets for our dog.So all I had to do is sew up two piece of fabric together. At that time mom already had electronic sewing machine, trust me, even with it it was so hard for me. We have to step on the pad to make it starts sewing,right ? ( I don't know about yours, but my mom was like that ). Anyway, it turned out the sewing line which should be straight , it was a zigzag, looked like snake... on snake, ok messy to be exact ! :expressionless it did prove that my leg and hand weren't that associated.  lol All those pillow sheets supposed to be my works, but nope it was my mom who finished them. :thud:


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 14, 2010)

:roflmao:

I've made a few lines that looked like that as well....you're going to fast, or that was my problem anyways, once I realized to slow down then I could sew straighter.

Although sewing a straight line is all I can do, there's no way I could sew pieces of clothing together, haha


----------



## Nela (Nov 15, 2010)

Vircia, your pics and captions made me laugh so much! It's so nice to see Kimiko up and about and enjoying her things. :biggrin2:Btw, sorry for asking but I didn't know Kale was bad if fed too much? Can anyone teach this goof? Lol. Thanks for the laughs, Vircia!


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 15, 2010)

Nela : 
I'm glad we made you laughed !  Yes, kale should be fed with a small amount ( it can accumulate toxic later ). Plus, it was first time I introduced kale to her.  She likes it. I think my girl prefers veggies with green leaves more than carrot and other kinds. How about your bunnies ? What are their favourites ?


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 15, 2010)

[align=center]anic:* Hay crisis* anic: [/align][align=left]
This is not happening !!! On Friday, we went to buy hay for Kimiko, but the brand Kimiko likes ran out. So we had to buy something else. It wasn't look fresh and tasty , even for me ! She eats it but I know she doesn't like it much, just because of hunger ! Anyway, today hubby went to two shops for hay and there's nothing. I mean NOTHING !!! :shock: I just hung up from his call. We have no hay, not even a spare one. So he will pick something there.:X Gah ! Will it be like this for whole winter ?? I don't know.  I really hope not. I read a label on hay bag. It's written " We, Zuzala, privide hay with high quality for your beloved bunnies. With us, *you can be sure that your little fellows will have fresh, tasty hay for whole year ! *". :tantrum: You're liar !! hwell: maybe I'm too emotional, sorry about that, but if it will continually be like this, I need to come up with plan B. So far Kimiko likes to eat only this one. She's such a good, sweet little girl. She eats what we have but I can tell that she doesn't enjoy it. Call me crazy you guys  but I really know what she feels ! No kidding ! And I feel like she knows which mood I have or what I want from her too ! :bunnyhug:Oh my baby girl. Okay, back to hay, the shop told hubby that they will have next delivery on Wed on Thu. So I guess all we can do is calling or going there to check on those days. 
I'm wondering how you guys keep your bunnies' hay. Is there a way to keep it fresh longer ? Everybody loves fresh food,right ?  Pls help us. Do you have tip, trick or magic ( ??? magic :? ) to keep hay fresh longer ? Thank you so much. 


PS ; I did check at the internet shop which we bought Oxbow pellets as well, they ran out of this brand too. :whatever 

Dear Lisa, 
Remember we used to talk about what we're gonna do when we'll be a millionaire ? Well, can I change my plan for now ? I'd buy a land, maybe an island, and I'd plant timothy/alfalfa hay for my girl and all bunnies in Poland. :blueribbon: Choose me to be your next President ! hahahaha. 
[/align]


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 15, 2010)

hahaha that was funny Vircia!!..come on girl if we had millions wed pAY OTHERS to plant that hay!!..i have no secrets to storing hay i buy 100lb bales at a time..so i toss out alot of the end of the bale just cuz i want a fresh bale....Virc we gotta figure out a way u have hay all year round..for our girl
and Brandy i didnt say i could do the bobbin..hehe..that thing is impossible...i used to use the same color on all my stuff till i ran out....


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

LOL so I guess none of us will be making anything fancy with a sewing machine anytime soon!!

Vircia, that is soooo frustrating, I wish you were closer I have lots of yummy hay here, I have Timothy and Orchard Grass. Can you buy Oxbow hay from the same place as the pellets? Oxbow has amazing hay and they always have it year round. I think hay will stay fresh for like ever as long as it's properly contained...it needs to be able to breath.

I just ordered 50lbs of Oxbow timothy hay for my crew, I'm hoping it lasts me atleast 6 mths.

The things we do for our babies :heartbeat:


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh yah if you 2 become millionairs, you better remember about me way over here in Canada!! 

:big kiss:


----------



## Nela (Nov 16, 2010)

Oooh I hate when that happens!!! I have a hard time finding Timothy Hay here. :expressionlessIt seems like they are always out. Bleh. I'd offer to send you some but I doubt I'd find more here. Lol.

I was buying a nice cotton bedding... It works great for the pets and for my allergies. Then they announced that the cotton supply was depleted for the rest of the year!!! :grumpy:

Isn't so frustrating when you want something and cannot get it? Gah, Kimiko is so sweet, eating it even if she doesn't like it as much. She's lucky to have you. I hope their shipment comes in when they said so that you'll have it again soon!

On another note...

I have to make stockings for Christmas since I can't find any here... I guess I can't ask you guys for help? I cannot even remember how to thread the machine :embarrassed:I think I'd figure it out after some minutes of blank staring... Lol. Good thing is stockings are rather easy but I am definitely not a sewer!


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 16, 2010)

*Momto3boys wrote: *


> Oh yah if you 2 become millionairs, you better remember about me way over here in Canada!!
> 
> :big kiss:


 :?:?:?:?:? Brandy who ??????? 

:rofl: I'm kidding, my friend :hugsquish: hehehe  Of course yes !!!! I'll start making a "millionaire" plan :blushan:, we three ( you, Lisa and I ) will buy an island and will turn it into " Bunny Island ". Deal ???:biggrin2:

:group: Welcome to " Binky Bunny Island ". onder: Hmmmm.., this is good start.

Somebody pleaseeeeee wake me up !!!!!!!!! :hyper:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 16, 2010)

Nela, 
I can't believe you have the same problem. I don't know should I be glad that I'm not alone with this problem ??? :laughsmiley: lol. The strange thing is the seller at the pet store told hubby that she didn't get it too,it was like suddenly everyone in Warsaw buy hay !!! I hope the shipment will come soon too  The hay my hubby bought yesterday is a bit better than the previous one, Kimiko eats but not with honky noise she always did when she ate her favourite one.:sigh: Good idea you have, Nela. I think I need to make stockings for winter too, but the problem is there's nothing I can stock ! :faint: Trust me, nela this kind of situation often happens with me  It's like we come in pair, Vircia- trouble, trouble- Vircia. Hahahahahahaa. How do you keep your hay, Nela ? Any tips ? Since hay has become our " precious " item.  How's little Rolo doing today ? 
:hug:


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 16, 2010)

Binky Bunny Island sounds PERFECT arty0002:


----------



## Nela (Nov 16, 2010)

Lol Vircia Um hay? Well, we don't buy a ton at a time to be honest so I don't 'store' it really.We buy a few bags at a time. I do keep the hay in an air-tight bin though but that's about it We buy more when we at about 3/4, finish that off, then open the new bags and put them in the bin. 

I haven't yet seen Rolo actually. I have to take my inhalers before going which means I have to take my heart med first and then wait a good hour or 2 before taking the inhaler. Lol. It takes some preparation just to see them :sigh:Will go see them in a bit though :biggrin:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you so much, you guys. I'm trying to plan for storing hay. But I'm confused, so... can I keep it in a storage with a cover ?


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 16, 2010)

It's supposed to be able to breath, an airtight container is not a good way to store it.

http://www.aracnet.com/~seagull/Guineas/CavyCorner/storinghay.html

Storing hay properly will help prevent the formation of molds. As with all hay, as soon as you receive the box, open the top and also open the bag that the hay is shipped in. If you prefer, you can remove the bag, but it is extremely important to at least open the top. All hays contain some moisture, and they need to get airflow. Choose a dry location with adequate air circulation. Failure to store the hay properly may promote the growth of mold. 

That was taken off of Kleenmama's site
http://www.kmshayloft.com/hay.html

Hope this helps.

Basically a cardboard box is your best bet...I know people on a Guinea Pig Forum I was a member of was using those cloth clothes hampers with all the holes in them to store theirs.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you so much, Brandy. Of course, this helps me a lot ! I kept hay in a plastic bag, like we first bought it. The bag has holes, so it should be fine for now,right ? I don't have much time for shopping now. It's only 2 weeks left in Warsaw, so now I'm starting to pack up our stuffs ( gosh ! a couple with a bunny, I didn't know we have so many stuffs :confused2: ). Cloth hamper sounds interesting too, maybe I will use it, but when we'll be in Kielce. At there Kimiko will have her own bedroom, so I will rearrange her belongings.  Little will have her own room right next to momma's and of course ! Free run in da house ! I think she will like the new place, it's twice bigger than this apartment we're living in. 
Brandy, thank you again for your advice and the links.I'll read it. :hug2:


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 16, 2010)

boy, Kimiko is one spoiled bunny!! i loved those pictures of her eating that kale, you can actually see what she's thinking! My bunnies aren't too fond of kale. they love their parsley and romaine lettuce, that's their favorites. Does Kimiko like to lay on her lounger you sewed for her? i bought a little bed for Willow and Walter but they don't really like it much. Walter is always trying to push it out of the cage and Willow thinks its a fuzzy litterbox :X


----------



## Nela (Nov 17, 2010)

Bleh okay I learned something else today... :rollseyesYou'd think these are my first bunnies... Thanks for teaching me something else


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 17, 2010)

jujub793 : 
lol  Yes, she is a spoiled little princess, can't help it, momma loves her so much ! Kimiko loves parsley too, but not romaine lettuce. She likes most of veggies I gave her. Only few things that seems she eats them just because she's hungry. 
Well, to be honest. I think Kimiko doesn't like it much ( :tears2: that's ok, at least I know now ). She has some favourite spots where she loves to lay down, like in the middle of the room on carpet, next to our wardrobe, next to the window, next to the bathroom door, under our bed, under a desk, under a chair. I first put the lounger next to her cage, but she didn't even look at it. So I've moved it to under a chair next to our bed. She likes to sit on it, but never lays down there, even once. :bawl: I'm hoping one day she will like it.  Or I will come up with something else for her. Thank you for visiting our blog. 

Nela : 
You're not the only one here, Nela. If Brandy didn't tell me how to keep hay properly, I wouldn't notice the way I've been keeping it makes it quicker to be rotted or less tasty for my girl. :spintongue


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 20, 2010)

[align=center]*Suicide Mission h34r2*
[/align] 

[align=left]Gah ! It's so hard to type with one hand and other 2 fingers. Yesterday I cut my finger with a shaver, half nail gone. It wasn't hurt so much that time but today it so sores. I was hurried getting ready for going out yesterday. Without knowing that my finger was in the way, the shaver went through my nail. I didn't realised at the beginning till I saw myself bleeding. It was funny because I was so late, so I continued taking a bath, lol, it was like in a horror movies, bath tub was covered with red . After spending 15 minutes stopped the bleeding, finally it stopped. I can't do things quickly and some I totally can't, it's annoying :X 

My girl is doing fine. She's sleeping now.  I can't believe it, time flies. IN a week Kimiko will be a young lady ! Yeah, she's turning 7 months old in a week ! I watched her photos since the first one we took and the latest one. She's changed a lot, size and face. She's such a pretty girl now. I still see the cuteness in her face  Just like when she was a baby.  We've planned to make a Birthday party when she will be 1 year old :weee: I'm so excited, hehe. 
[/align][align=left]

[/align]


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 20, 2010)

awww are you having carrot cake? lol!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 20, 2010)

juju793 : 
lol, it's like you could read my mind. I've planned to make a Birthday cake for Kimi.  Let's see what it will be.  hehe.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 21, 2010)

OUCH is all I can say!

I'm really sorry about your finger, razors are sooo sharp, I've also taken blood baths before, haha
I remember once when I was little, I decided I wanted a bun and was cutting it myself, all was good until the bun started turning red and I had no idea why, then I looked and I had cut the very tip of my finger off, I FREAKED but it didn't hurt.

I hope your finger feels better soon :hugsquish:
I wish me and the buns could come visit for Kimiko's birthday party inkelepht:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you, Brandy. It's better today, not so hurt. It wasn't so hurt at the beginning, then when I saw myself bleeding,suddenly I felt weak, really  Funny how the sight effects on things for me. If I didn't see, I wouldn't feel hurt, I think,hahaha. Were you coloring the bun with your red ? Ouch to your story too ! We both have clumsiness moments.  I wish you would be here on Kimi's Birthday too,it's April though, but I've planned it since now,lol.
Hugs ! :hug2:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 21, 2010)

Vircia ..be careful!! geez whos gonna feed our Kimi pellets one by one if ur cutting ur fingers off...??.i hope it heals up quick my friend..
i cut the tip of my finger off with a razorblade before...yep it was in my doorhandle of my truck and when i shut the truck door it sliced the whole tip of my finger off...i mean it was square on top...i had to go to the dr, and get a dang tetnise (spell check anybody)shot...the tip of my finger is a solid scar now...i should know better i work with razorblades everyday now for 18 years ..i use them doing my graphics on vehicles...i get cut all the time but not like that cut....but the worst is thru the nail....eek...im shuddering now thinkin about it Virc...
if we cant be their for the big birthday celebration then we better get some good pics!!!..


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 22, 2010)

hehe. Don't worry, nothing can keep me from pleasing my girl, lol. It heals well, not it's not hurt anymore, just only when it's touched. Ouch ! Lisa ! I barely can sit still. My fingers hurt when I read your story. I think I did see one of your work. I was watching clips on Youtube, and I found yours ! ( I think... ) Anyway, it can't be that coincidence,on the clips I watched were Redrum, Flashie, Angel and Bambam. I was like... " :shock: wo ! wo ! Wait a minute ! I know this guys :shock: Lisa ? ".  hehe. So I guess those are your clips,right ? I also saw a car which has cool graphics on its body, awesome ! Wow ! Lisa, you're an artist.  
 hehe, I will take photos for you on Kimi's Birthday. Wait, what're we talking about ? it's 4 months from now  lol. 
Thank you so much, Lisa. You too, take care. :big kiss:


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 22, 2010)

OUCH Lisa!!! Goodness, I guess at one point in time we all try to cut a few limbs off :laugh:

I'm glad your finger is starting to feel better, Vircia :hugsquish:

You detail cars, Lisa?? That's soooooo cool!!! Definately wanna see some pics


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 23, 2010)

girlfriend ....go visit Tristana...


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 23, 2010)

Lis...  I just went to check on Tristana's blog. I cried hard... I feel so awful and so sorry for her. I hope she's doing okay. I hope she will handle it well...someday. I'm sitting here, disbelief what I just read. :cry4: Don't mad at me to say this. I hate time. Time is too short, for me. It's always too short...


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 23, 2010)

i know my heart hurts pretty good right now...i just hugged all my buns...they are so fragile ,,u just never know when its their time...other animals u can atleast see start to deteriorate when they are ill..but not bunnies...we have no time to either alter their diet or give them proper medical care sometimes...im not sure how i would handle one of my buns having a seizure......geez.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 23, 2010)

It just yesterday, I had nothing to do. I ran through Youtube again, hoping to find something "cheerful" to watch, and I found clips from Elephant Sanctuary Tennessee. Gosh ! I fell in love with those people right the way. The way they take care those magnificent fellows is terrific. Then I saw some of their clips, they were memorial clips for their elephants who passed away. :tears2: Their clips were so touchy. They brought tears, they were so beautiful. I just hug my girl too. I keep whispering to her, " Please, be with me for forever, don't leave me too quick. I just can't lose you ". Every time I did that, she would lick my hand, gave me nose rubs. It's just so.... I don't know what to say. She's a part of me, part of this family. I can't bear it if one day she won't be with me any more. I guess, I will never be ready for this, for saying good bye... 
Oh, yesterday was our 2nd anniversary  we celebrated it just before midnight ( long story ) and, yes, Kimiko celebrating with us too ! Hubby and Kimi are my world. I love them with all my heart. Be right back, I need one more hug from Kimi. :sad:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 23, 2010)

[align=center]:carrot *Something wrong ? :carrot*
[/align] [align=left]
:sigh:... okay, I thought I didn't have to post about this, but today is just like yesterday. Normally Kimiko loves greens and in the past she would eat it with enthusiasm, but it happened yesterday. I gave her spinach, she refused to eat it. So I changed to brussels sprouts and she didn't want to eat it either. I had to urged her couple times, then she took some ( very small amount). So Today I decided to go to grocery for other kinds of greens, I thought she might has no taste for those two. I got radish tops , one of her favourite. Guess what ? She didn't eat it too ! :sigh: Okay, now I'm little worried. Is there something wrong with her ? She eats hay and pellets. Also she drinks and defecates normally, it seemed she doesn't have taste for greens, or... I don't know. Could it be teeth problem ? No, as I read she won't eat hay if she has teeth problem,right ? So what can this be ? I will continue observing her. I hope it's nothing. I hope it just a season of " I-prefer-pellets " now. :sigh:

[/align]


----------



## myheart (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Vircia, sorry I haven't said anything of late, but I have been following your blog. I have really enjoyed seeing all of the nice pics you've posted of Kimi. I am so glad things went well with her spay recovery.

I see that you posted she isn't eating her greens as well as she did a few days ago. I would really watch her, it could still be a dental issue. Some bunnies might choose the strangest things not to eat even though they are softer foods. It is good she is still eating hay because that is the most important part of her diet. Does she have any apple tree branches or other sticks to nibble on? 

I know it would be horrible to have Kimi undergo another procedure so soon after her spay, but if she continues to be fussy about eating greens, you might want to have the vet check her teeth to be on the safe side.

ray:

myheart


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 23, 2010)

maybe she heard us talking about (sshhhhh in a whisper voice...) carrot cake, and is holding out for some! I'm sure she'll be fine cuz she has a GREAT bunny mom looking after her!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 23, 2010)

hi Virc....has she switched over to being a pellet hoard again?..those greens that u posted are not any of my buns fav ...they will eat them but only after the veggies sit in there cage for awhile..and when they do eat brussel sprouts OR spinach its only a tiny bit..cant u get Romaine lettuce there..or green or red lettuce..?(not the round head kind)..that and parsley or cilantro are all veggies that they love and norm dont have probs with..ur feeding veggies that most people only feed a tiny bit of mixed into the other veggies.....its not that ur doing anything wrong with what uve been feeding her . i just think other veggies should be the BULK of their salad..

so how much pellets is she eating?..are u free feeding her pellets again?..hehe Virc???
u just gotta find a happy medium with the veggie,pellet,hay intake..

back off on the pellets and see what happens..just give her 1/4 cup a day...she shud start chowing on those greens...
brussel sprouts are gassy too...be careful ull have Kimi tooting over there...hehe


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 24, 2010)

myheart :
Thank you for visiting our blog. Kimiko recovered quickly because of you guys, thank you again  Well, I will keep an eye on her. Today everything seems normal. She ate her pellets in the morning and kept munching on hay. She has some apple twigs I gave her long time ago. She doesn't chew on it any more, I guess it's old and not freshy taste for her. I should get her new one. She also has some cardboard boxes which I made into many shapes for her, she still chews on them. I tried checking on her teeth myself. As I could see, when she yawned or when I petted her, the front teeth look fine. I hope we don't have to take her to the vet, due to moving home is a forthcoming event which I don't want to do anything to stress her before going to new home. :sigh: Let's see for couple days. Thanks for your advice, Janet. 

jujub793 : 
Hehe,  maybe she did hear us. :headsmack :running bunny Kimiko's a supervisor of this house. Everything has to be check by her ! Gah ! Then how can I make a surprise for her Birthday ???? Shhhh ! Gah ! She heard it again !  lol. Thank you, Julie. I'm trying to be good momma  

Lisa : 
Yep :bunnysuit: Our girl is deeply in love with pellets again. Those greens I gave her are her favourite, Lisa. She doesn't like romaine lettuce at all. I gave her couple times and she just only nibble on a piece, lol, I guess my girl is different than others. The reason I didn't give her parsley because she just ate it last week,so I wanted to switch to another type. Today I will give her parsley, it's her favourite too, let's see if she will eat it. 
 hehe, you're not gonna believe me if I say this. I don't free feeding her pellets any more. I've been weaning it down to 1/2 cup then lately a bit more than 1/4 cup. She doesn't gobble pellets all at once, but through the whole day. I give her veggies at supper time, it just made me worried because normally she would ran like crazy to me for her greens, and now a day she does wait for it but,somehow, I've noticed that she ate it not with pleasure like before. 
Thank you for checking on us, Lisa. I'll see if I should take her to the vet, just in case. Although I have to go out this evening, there's a Farewell party at hubby's work. I'm the chef of the day :cooking: I just hope she only wants to change taste. Oh you know what ? Maybe it's about this. When I feed my little angel with hand, she likes to eat some pellets then hay, then pellets, then hay. You know... like we do !  hehe. She's a real princess :bow If I give her the right one she wants, she will eat it with a oinky sounds or sometimes even comes to me and nose rubbing me ! et:" Good...momma ! ", but if I give her wrong, she will just hop her back on me :sad: " You're dismissed, mommy".


----------



## myheart (Nov 24, 2010)

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> myheart :
> Thank you for visiting our blog. Kimiko recovered quickly because of you guys, thank you again  Well, I will keep an eye on her. Today everything seems normal. She ate her pellets in the morning and kept munching on hay. She has some apple twigs I gave her long time ago. She doesn't chew on it any more, I guess it's old and not freshy taste for her. I should get her new one. She also has some cardboard boxes which I made into many shapes for her, she still chews on them. I tried checking on her teeth myself.* As I could see, when she yawned or when I petted her, the front teeth look fine.* I hope we don't have to take her to the vet, due to moving home is a forthcoming event which I don't want to do anything to stress her before going to new home. :sigh: Let's see for couple days. Thanks for your advice, Janet.




The front teeth are usually okay on many rabbits. It's the back teeth that could become a concern because they can grow points that don't always go straight up in a normal tooth-growth pattern. My Patrick had molar spurs so horribly bad once, that I almost lost him without knowing why until we were able to get to a rabbit-savvy vet. Molar spurs are points on the back teeth that grow anywhere on the tooth other than up. Patrick's molar spurs were growing to the outside of his teeth so they were cutting up the inside of his cheeks so badly that he stopped eating from the pain. 

I don't want to give you something else to worry about, but if you notice anything with her not eating, make sure you take note and have the vet look at Kimi's teeth at her next appointment. She could just be fussing, or maybe it could be the start of dental issues. 

myheart


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 25, 2010)

Yesterday Kimi ate normally. She ate hay pellets and veggies too. I gave her parsley and she munched it all up ! I think she was fussy and had no tastes for those greens,maybe, my little princess  but I will continue observing her eating activity. As soon as we'll be in new place, I'll search for a bunny savy vet there. I'll post about this again. Thank you so much, Janet.  From today till The day we'll move ( next Tuesday) I'll be at home with her at all time, okay except an hour or two for shopping for her greens and parents' food  hehe. I'll make sure she's in the best condition before moving time and I'll also spend more time with her at new place, make sure she won't be stressed from new environment.


----------



## myheart (Nov 25, 2010)

:bunnyhug: So glad Kimi was only being a fuss about her snacks. Nothing like giving momma a little extra worry before all of the new changes coming up. Maybe she was picking up on some stress vibes from you concerning the move...(?) Sometimes it's difficult to not let stress or worry affect the fur-kids. 

I hope everything goes smoothly for your move. It must be exciting for you to move to a bigger/nicer place. I think you said that Kimi will have her own room, right? Lucky little girl...!!!

myheart


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 25, 2010)

Vircia, when I first looked about Kimiko not eating normally, my stomach sunk. I hope she continues to eat and be well. What a worry bunnies can be. I had no idea before all of this how much worry there was and yet they are so worth it.
Many many hugs xo


----------



## Nela (Nov 26, 2010)

Thinking of you and Kimiko I really hope she is just messing with you. I can only imagine how stressful it can be with the upcoming days. Wishing you all the best with your move :rose:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 26, 2010)

myheart : 
Yesterday I gave her again parsley with a bit celery, not that I wanted to give her both, but she went with me in the kitchen and dragged out celery bag then she sat there, looking at me . She ate them with oinky sounds, like she always did, lol. So yes, now I'm pretty sure she was just a fussy angel :angel: Janet, I think you're right. She muse sensed my stress about moving and I agree with you that it's hard to not let our stress affect our buns. Thank you so much for visiting me again. Every time this momma goes panicking about Kimi's health, you're always there  Thank you, Janet. 
Hehe, yep, she will have her own room, the second bedroom where we've planned to be "kids" room ( both fur and no-fur, but no-fur is something we want to wait for a while, hehe  ). I hope she will like that room, I'm planning to decorate the room myself, make it into Bunny land ! 

tristaw :
Tristana, I was so worried about her. I couldn't sleep well, I kept waking up, listened if she was still there. When I heard she munched on hay or hopped in there, I felt safe enough to go to sleep. Taking her to the vet right now doesn't sound so good to me, of course if it's not necessary. This will be her very first time of travelling by car for hours. I just hope she won't be so stressed. 
Many many hugs in return :hearts

Nela : 
Thank you, Nela. It means a lot. Now the most worrying thing is I still didn't finished packing !! anic: lol


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 28, 2010)

:bump Woo hoo !!!!! 
I'm here, Lisa. I want to update my blog so badly but I really have no time. Almost done with packing, but things keep coming for me to do... cleaning, clearing old stuffs,bla bla bla anic: 
Good that I have Kimiko. She has helped me a lot. Really, she did help me pack. How ? Oh well, when I fold some clothes and put into a box, she grabbed it and unfolded it, then repacked it again, but outside the box ! :spintongue 
Now every time she hears me opening a packing box, she will ran soooooo fast and I mean sooooooooooo fast to me. It's like she wants to say :happyrabbit: " Momma ! Here comes the help !!! ". Hahahahaha, I'm pretty sure she will love new apartment. My girl loves to do hoppy racing ( sometimes with me, sometimes alone. Me hopping ? Yeah, go figure, lol ). I feel like I have the smallest horse ,not a bun . In new place, with bigger space and many rooms, wahahaha I can't wait to see her running there. I'll write here as soon as I have Internet. 
Miss and love, my friend :bunnyhug:


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 28, 2010)

good luck with your moving. I'm sure miss Kimi will LOOOVE having her own room. Just be sure not to pack HER in a box!lol


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 28, 2010)

Have a safe and quick move my friend...yes we will def miss u and Kimi but i know its alot of work to move..so well be right here when u return..


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 29, 2010)

I have moved so many times in my life, I truly have lost count. I do know it can be stressful. I hope your move is an easy one for everyone especially kimiko :hugsquish:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 29, 2010)

*jujub793 wrote: *


> good luck with your moving. I'm sure miss Kimi will LOOOVE having her own room. Just be sure not to pack HER in a box!lol


:sofa: Oh right ! Julie, that explained why I couldn't find Kimi anywhere ! She was in a box :biggrin: hahahaha just kidding. I didn't pack her, she was helping me. Then she packed herself in there with a look " Okay, mommy. I'm ready ! Let's go Yippee !!! :weee:  Thank you. I'm so excited !


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 3, 2010)

hopefully ur getting settled in at ur new place...hurry up and get ur butt back here...


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 3, 2010)

I miss you, Vircia :hugsquish:

Please hurry back, Snickers is getting fixed in an hour and I need you


----------



## Nela (Dec 4, 2010)

You are very missed indeed. Looking forward to you being back with lots of news :biggrin2:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 7, 2010)

....sigh.still not back,huh?.


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 10, 2010)

[align=center]*Hey guys, we're back !*:biggrin2:
[/align] [align=left] 
Okay first thing first... I MISS YOU GUYS SO MUCH !!!!!  hehe. Also I'm so sorry for writing so late. We've got Internet connection for couple days ago but it's been crazy here. Moving went well, but it was so tiring ( I guess you guys know, so I won't go on details, lol ) It took us many days for unpacking everything and believe it or not we still have some to be unpacked:thud: But we're back here now  hehehe. However, Kimiko is driving us crazy now.  She's not a sweet girl like before. It's surely caused by changing environment, plus her cage is changed. Yep. We're so pissed about this. Her old cage was destroyed during transportation. Unfortunately, husband has not much time now, so he still didn't finish fixing it yet. Our poor Kimi has to stay in her old old small cage during night time. Believe me, I wish we had other solutions too, but we don't. To make it more worse, we have to go out so often, to buy new stuffs, set up new place :sigh: I guess that makes her more stressed. Even though she eats and other activities are normal, but now she chews on everything. She wasn't like this before. Now she chews on furnitures, poops on our bed, on sofa, on carpets, on everything !. We're trying to deal with it and as soon as hubby comes back from work ( tomorrow morning ) , he will finish her cage. I hope she will be back to her sweet-self soon  Thank you for all messages and so sorry to come back here this late.  I miss you all ! I'll try catching up for what I've missed.  Take care ! 
[/align]


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm so glad you're all done moving and I'm sorry Kimiko girl isn't so thrilled with the move.

Sounds like she's just marking everything and letting you know that she's not pleased. I'm sure once everyone is settled in she will go back to her normal self.

I'm so glad to have you back :hugsquish:


----------



## myheart (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi Vircia and Kimi!!!

Good to see you made the move well enough. Sorry to hear that Kimi is experiencing some difficulties with the move. Having your house wrecked could be a bit traumatic, so I guess I could understand that Kimi is frustrated with things being different. Poor little girl.... Hope your hubby will be able to make her bunny-world all better again. Maybe he could spend a few extra minutes with his little girl when he gets home since she might be a bit of a daddy's girl. 

Glad your back!

myheart


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 10, 2010)

welcome back :biggrin: soon enough your little precious will be back to her old self, she is just making this "new" place hers! (much to your frustration i'm sure).


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 11, 2010)

YAY MY GIRL IS BACK!! ..weve missed u ! but we understand moving is crazy!..Kimi has every right to be grumpy about this ...she will realize soon enough that the new place is bigger for her..


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you guys. I miss you all too ! Although I'm sorry if now I'm not able to log on much, there are still lots of things need to be done, but I promise that soon things settle down, I will catch up with you all  Good news that Kimiko's old cage is about to be finished, not much left to do. So she will have her old penthouse back  Thank you for your messages. It means a lot to me  Kimiko mostly spends time in living room. I think it's because we put the old carpet from old apartment into this room. So she feels more safe to be in here. However, Kimi binkies all around the house, but every time she sees her old cage, she goes there and licks it constantly.  Poor girl...she misses her old cage. Today and tomorrow hubby has days off, so we will be able to finish her cage. Pls keep your fingers crossed for us  hehe. Gotta go. 
Take care.

PS : It's good to be back.


----------



## Nela (Dec 13, 2010)

:biggrin2:

It's so nice to have you back :hugsquish:Sounds like lil Kimi is having a bit too much fun making the house alllll hers by peeing and pooping everywhere. It's nice that she found the carpet soshe has some point of reference.I'm sureshe will settle into the house comfortably very soon. How about you? I can't believe how much you have to do just before the holidays! :shock:You will be wiped! But awwww how nice that you have a nice comfy home for the holidays. What an awesome gift :biggrin2:Will you have any company for the holidays?

Wishing you the best of luck and hoping you will be able to rest soon! :rose:


----------



## KelzBunz (Dec 13, 2010)

She is totally adorable! I love her colours. I was very close to adopting two kits from a breeder and watched them closely when the litter was born. The daddy was 'calico' (tricolour?) and I was hoping for at least one with markings like this. She is beautiful!


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 13, 2010)

Nela : 
Thank you so much. Yep, Kimiko is redecorating our new place with her own style, lol. Her cage finished on Sunday night and she started sleeping there since then. :sigh: I hope she will get back to herself very soon too. Actually this year we're going to spend holidays with my husband's family. So we have no better choices and we do want to take Kimiko with us, due to we will stay there for a week. I hope this won't cause her frustrating. How about your holidays ?  How are you ? I'm sorry we didn't talk much lately. I cannot even leave her alone for 5 minutes. Soon she sees I'm out of her sight, she begins peeing and pooping, mostly in our living room where the carpet is. Wish me luck, Nela. We really need one  lol Take care. :hug1

Kelzbunz :
Thank you for visiting our blog.  I love her colors too. I fell in love with her right away when I first saw her. And now she's a little princess in our house  hehehe. The bunny on your avatar is gorgeous !


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 13, 2010)

[align=center]*In need of some advices *:tears2:
[/align][align=left] Dear all friends, 
[/align][align=left] 
I'm at a dead end here, don't know what to do. As you all might already knew that my lovely girl, Kimiko, is having territorial problem in our new apartment. Her old cage finished on Sunday night and we let her sleep there since that night. We waited for hours before she stepped into the cage by herself. I didn't want to urge her or force her to go in there. I was afraid that it would sense a bad sign for her. Anyway she did get in there around 2.30 AM. 
The next day I let her out in the morning. She had morning activities like usual ( breakfast, one home made cookie, grooming time ), then with a surprise she went to sleep in her cage through whole afternoon. However, she still continues pooping and peeing in our living room, barely in her litter box inside of her cage. I prepared one litter box for her at a corridor between our kitchen and living room ( with a thought that she might be lazy to go back to her room and maybe she prefers to stay with us ). She still didn't use it yet, but did eat some hay in it. I thought today will be better but no...  Any advices ? What else should I do ? Or did I do something wrong ? Pls if you guys can give some advices , that'd be great. Hubby and I are so worried about her. Plus, we're going to spend a week during holidays at his parents' and we will take Kimiko with us. I really don't want to leave her at home alone with a bunny sitter. What do you guys think about this ? Gosh, we miss our sweet Kimi. Besides pooping and peeing everywhere she seems normal to me, still binkies, still plays her toys. Oh she eats a bit less than before. I mean, for me it seems that she's too lazy or doesn't want to go back to her room to eat... yeah really... so I decided to put another litter box near by living room with some hay. Yes, I'm scared she will starve herself.. I know.. silly,right ? :baghead Now it's midnight and hubby took Kimi to bed already. I hope she won't hate her cage which she used to love being in there so much in the past. If so, We really don't know what to do. We're not ready to find another bunny to keep her company and believe me I feel so sorry about this. We both spend most of the day , when we don't have to go out, being with her. I do things like I used to do at old place ( even feeding her with hands ). She seems to be more relaxed every day, flopped in the living room, even in the kitchen while I'm cooking which never happened before in Warsaw.  I'm so frustrated , don't know what to do to help her. Seeing her like this makes me feel sad. Now I start to feel less excited about X' Mas... what if taking her there and thing will get worse when we'll come back home. 

Thank you so much for your patience. It's a longgg boring post, but I really need a comfort from my lovely friends here. 

:sad:
[/align]


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 13, 2010)

she will be fine, not everybunny adjusts quickly to change. some take a little longer than others. you should just keep to your regular schedule and soon she will be back to normal. she has had a lot of things going on, traveling to her new home, a new unknown place, everything is different to her. She will be her sweet little kimi, you'll see.:nod


----------



## myheart (Dec 13, 2010)

I kind of agree with Julie, but I wonder if maybe putting her cage in the living room to start would be better for Kimi. If she is used to seeing you or your husband at all hours because of her past living arrangements, maybe she misses seeing you or being the center of attention. 

Just a thought... Set hercage up in a central location where she could see everything. Then, week by week, inch it closer to her new bedroom/bunny-room to get her used to the idea of being alone during parts of the day. It could be worth a try, especially if it helps with the marking. Who knows, maybe Kimi wants her house out, with a pan, so you could see her go potty in it(?).

myheart


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 13, 2010)

there is NOTHING unusual about this Virc...nothing..shes fine let her get used to everything..her going potty outside the box has NOTHING to do with being lazy..its to let every other animal who steps into this house know that this is HERS..shes staking claim on it..let her do it....this is what they do Virc...its ok..i know its frustrating to clean up but she will get her litter box habits back///u also need to realize that any other animal that has lived there before she smells...i dont care how much anybody has cleaned ...she smells them...so u have no idea what shes sensing all the time..if she smells a dog she has no idea if that dog is goin to appear all of a sudden...shes doin what shes suppose to do....just give her all the love i KNOW u already do and shell realize soon enough that there are NO other animals here anymore and this is good ol home now...relax woman!

and about her eating less this is what happens when they are stressed...theres nothing u can do about this stress ,its how their built , just do ur normal routine and shell start to relax again...shes a strong healthy girl and with these kind of changes, any strong healthy animal will adapt just fine...now breathe...hehe


----------



## Nela (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok Flash Gordon is gonna get tired of me always posting after her buuuuuuuuuut she's right again Kimi is marking her territory. She's making the home hers again. It's normal behaviour. I guess you'll have to wait until she is satisfied that she has gotten all the area covered. 

Have you thought of getting her a run? I mean I know you don't like to restrict her but maybe for now, while you are still so busy with settling in, maybe you can get her a nice playpen (I bought two for 12$ and connected them together to make a nice large one)so she can run around but it will keep her in one area so you don't have to follow her with a mop? It could be a temporary help to you. 

Usually for litter training we say to restrict their areas and slowly expand until they use their litterbox everywhere. I guess this wouldn't apply right now thoughbecause she's not using the house as her box, she's intentionally marking it. 

As for her eating, again like Flash said, she's probably feeling the stress. It's all too possible that she DOES smell another animal and until she's marked everything as hers and realizes that nothing reclaimed the territory she will be a bit stressed. It's just a bunny's way of settling in Not so fun for the bunny slave though... :vacuum: I'd have been threatening mine to put a cork up their butt  Lol. 

Hugs to you! Try and rest when you can. :rose:


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone. Again that I'm being so silly on a small problem. Lisa, FYI, the apartment owner has a dog and that dog lived here before. So Kimi smells his scent. Why I didn't think about it before ? And I thought she hates this house  lol. Well, today I let her out, continued our routine as we used to do together. I'll let you know how she's doing, but for now she's okay. Now she's sleeping in her cage. We're going to Castorama where we expect to buy playpen from there. My husband and I try to be with her as much as we can. When she's in her room, we from time to time go seeing her and play with her there. 
... ok one more question about holidays ? Will it still be a good idea to go spending holidays at parents' ? We will take her with us. What do you guys think ?  Sorry for being annoying momma and also thank you guys so much for helping me  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 14, 2010)

[align=center]*Goodbye, my friend... a thousand times goodbye*
[/align] [align=left] Just this morning when I woke up and found a sms from my mom. She sent me sms with some lines I didn't recognise and didn't understand...then a second sms arrived with a short sentence saying that our dog passed away this morning ( around 10 - 11 AM ) 
Sontaya ( In thai it means a night ) was a best dog I ever known. She's a through brave dog. We never know what she's been through before we found her. The day my mom took her into our house, she was so frightened and soaked with water. It was a rainy night. I still remember how she was that time, so thin and so fragile. With all the love my mom gave to her, she quickly recovered and became the best dog we ever had. She was more than a pet to us.. she's a friend.. a sister.. and most of all a daughter of my mom. With her tenderness and her cheerful and pure spirit , she had cured many of our pains. She was always there when we need some comforts. She always knew how we felt and what we thought. I remember once I was cleaning our garage and it was so slippery. I fell onto the floor so hard that I couldn't get up. She dragged me toward the front door, trying to help me. She knew that my mom loves her orchards garden, so she protected it as it's her precious one. She never bit anyone, never did anything to cause us troubles. Gosh I miss you so much... I'm so sorry that I wasn't there when you were sick. I'm so sorry that I wasn't there for you when you were hurt. When I heard from mom that you like to lay down next to my old car waiting until someone opens the door, so she could jump in there and bring down my favourite teddy bear I've left in it...I know I miss you too. I miss you so much..till it's hurt now. The fact that you were always there for me whenever I needed you, but I couldn't even be there for you to tell you how much I love you... and now it's too late. 
Mom asked me to say goodbye to you...I think you know me... Saying goodbye is the only thing I never want to do. I'm scared... that if I say so, you will be gone for forever and I will never feel you again. Will I ever get a chance to see you again ? Will you remember me when we will meet again up there ? And can I hug you when we will meet ? This is so hard but I don't know what else I can do...except telling you that I love you so much and I'm so thankful for having you in our family. You're a part of us and you'll always be. Thank you for completing our lives.... wherever you are now... I hope you can feel or hear me. I'll always love you. 
This is the poem mom texted to me. I know how heart broken she is right now that she couldn't even say. For me... I feel so bad that I wasn't there when she was passing. It's a gloomy day today... just like my feeling inside now. But up there... I'm sure it's a beautiful place with a clear blue sky, waiting for you. Sleep well, my angel:hearts
[/align][align=center] High up in the courts of heaven today a little dog angel waits;
With the other angels she will not play, but she sits alone at the gates.
"For I know my master will come, says she, "and when she comes she will call for me"
The other angels pass her by as they hurry toward the throne,
and she watches them with a wistful eye as she sits at the gates alone,
"But I know if I just wait patiently that someday my master will call for me"
And her master, down on earth below, as she sits in her easy chair,
Forgets sometimes, as whispers low to the dog who is not there,
and the little dog angel cocks her ears and dreams that her master's voice she hears,
And when at last her master waits outside in the dark and cold,
for the hand of death to open the door that leads to those courts of gold,
she will hear a sound through the gathering dark,
A little dog angel's bark.
[/align][align=left]
Good bye, Sontaya. I love you :rainbow:
[/align]


----------



## Nela (Dec 14, 2010)

Much love to you, my friend :hearts:hug1 Rest in peace lil angel. :rainbow:


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 14, 2010)

:hug: Thank you so much, Nela.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 14, 2010)

Hugs to you Vircia.. I'm so sorry about Sontaya :rip:


----------



## myheart (Dec 14, 2010)

I am so in tears right now... What lovely memories you have of Sontaya. It sounds like the right thing for her to have chosen your family to heal her from her harsh life. Your mom is a very caring person, such a treasure she is. Please express our sympathies to her from RO. I'm sure she knows many forum members already as bunny-friends of yours. 

Run Free at The Bridge Sontaya. :rainbow:I'm sure you will be the best little angel-pup waiting for you mom.

myheart


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 16, 2010)

oh Virc i havent been online for a couple days im so so sorry about sontaya !.i cried when i read ur post.....please dont be hard on urself about saying goodbye...u guys gave her the best life ever....who knows what wuda happened to her if u guys didnt take her in and care and love her til the end....
hugs from me to you my friend....and for ur mom too...cuz i know she prob needs one right now...

RIP little Sontaya


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank you, guys. I told mom and she said thank you as well. She's doing okay...well, that what she told me. I'm so worried about her. She's gonna miss Son more than anyone. They had a very strong bond together. It's like mom's daily routines all have to do with her dog. She loves this dog very very much. My mom is the strongest and bravest woman I ever known, but she cried so much this time.  Hope she will be okay soon. 
Thank you again to Tristana, Janet and Lisa :hug2: You guys are with me all the time for both good and bad time. Thank you so much. I'm better today. The idea that we will never meet again makes me feel sad, but in another hand, there's something to look forward to... I know you know, Lis  The day we all will reunite again.


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry that I didn't see this earlie, Vircia :hug:

Your tribute to her was beautiful, I am sitting here in tears. You can feel your love for her when you read your words. What a special dog Sontaya was :heartbeat: She will always be looking over you and your Mom now. :angel:


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 20, 2010)

Brandy, thank you so much. I miss her everyday. My mom is doing okay, but when we talked, I could see that she's still in lots of pain from losing her dog. She kept telling me that she feels so lonely. Every day waking up without a sight of her dog.  However, my mom keeps every thing at the same place, her lounger, her toys. She said in case Son wants to take a vacation from heaven to visit her.


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 20, 2010)

[align=center]:bunnybutt: *Kimi in our new Home Sweet Home* :bunnybutt:
[/align] [align=left]  It's been so long since the last time I posted some pics of Kimiko. About 2 weeks in the new place. So far things go very well here and we do love it here. I guess we have luck. Our neighbourhood is very nice, we have everything here, so no need to go anywhere. First week went tough with Kimi, as I mentioned before. Now she's doing better...or I can say she's doing great. No more poops and pee outside, only in her litter boxes. She runs and plays around the apartment and she prefers to sleep in her cage during afternoon. Most of the time, except afternoon, she loves to stay in the living room with us. I think that she gets used to be around us all the time. No complaining here  I love how she loves to be around us, hehehe. 
The pics are quite blur. I took them with cell. It was a quick shooting. 
[/align][align=center]














[/align][align=left]
We're going to my husband's hometown tomorrow and will stay there for holidays. I hope there I will be able to log on here, we will see.  We'll take camera with us, hopefully we will get some nice pics of Kimi in the snow ! 

Thank you for visiting our blog
Have a nice day, everyone !
[/align][align=left]

[/align]


----------



## myheart (Dec 20, 2010)

Awe...poor Kimi!!! What did momma do to you?!! She turned you into a Kimi-saurus with all of those cups on you!! I hope you demand a few more treats for putting up with mommy's silliness... 

myheart

btw... real cute pics of our little Kimi


----------



## Nela (Dec 21, 2010)

LOL poor lil Kimi Here she is, being all nice to you and not peeing and pooping on your things and you stick cups on her. Shame on you woman! Hehehe just teasing. I am glad to hear that she has settled in. You sound much happier and less stressed as well. Are you taking Kimi with you finally?


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 21, 2010)

Look at Kimi!! LOL sweet  and she appears to be humouring you.. " get this overwith, mama" lol soooo cute


----------



## hln917 (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow Vircia~ I have alot of catching up to do.I love coming on here to seeKimiko's picture. Congrats on your new place. I do agree with everyone about placing Kimiko's cage in your living room where she can interact with you and hubby. 

Sorry about Sontaya, what a beautiful name. Hugs to you.


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 23, 2010)

myheart : 
lol  hahahahahaha. Thank you for visiting.  yes, she was like " okay, it's your pay back time ! "  hehe.

Nela : 
lol, it's revenge time  Just kidding. I like when she lats down, too lazy to do anything, so we can do anything we want...ok except holding her, hehehe  Yes, I really am happier. Seeing her finally settled in and more relaxed make me relaxed too. The last thing I want to see is she's sad or stressed of being in new home. I did take her with us, Nela. Now we're at hubby's hometown. She's doing ok, in fact she's doing great ! She binkied and ran happily since fisrt day we got here. Can you believe it ? We came to the conclusion that it wasn't new apartment which scared her of, but it was a scent of dog who lived there before ( he/she is belong to the owner ). Here our parents have a dog, but she's never allowed to come inside, so there's no scent of hers. SO Kimiko felt no tread, I think. Although, she did poop a bit on our bed, but not so much like before.  So things are going good, thanks for asking. 

Tristana :
 hehehe tris. I was petting her and pursuading her to play with me, so this is how it looks like when Kimiko has no moods to play.  hahaha.

hIn917 :
Helennnnn  I haven't seen you here for ages ! Okay too much, but for a while... How are you ? Thank you for visiting us  Yes, it's been a lot lately for us,but we'll get through this. Nice to see you again  Take care.


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 24, 2010)

[align=center]:rabbithop*Happy Hoppy Holidays ! *:rabbithop
[/align] 
[align=left] Here comes Christmas ! 
My husband, Kimiko and I would like to wish you all Merry Christmas.

May your world be filled with warmth and good cheer this Holy season, and throughout the year! Wish your Christmas be filled with happiness and love. 

May every day is the best day,
To all our beloved bunnies,
May their lives fulfiled with joy, love and wishing them healthy lives ! 

Merry Chirstmas and Happy new year ! :happyrabbit:

From... my husband, Kimiko and me ! :biggrin:

God bless you all. 
[/align]


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 24, 2010)

I hope you have a good one as well, Vircia 

I was up past midnight last night wrapping presents, I am soooooo excited for tomorrow morning!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 25, 2010)

To my Wonderful Friend! im so glad we met on RO ,,ur friendship means the world to me...Merriest Christmas ~ !!..Luv Lisa


----------



## Nela (Dec 25, 2010)

Vircia,

Have a Merriest Christmas my friend! Lots of love to your and your loved ones. Give Kimi a big squooshy hug for me please Have a lot of fun!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year Virc....!


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy New Year....now where in the world have you been??


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 3, 2011)

I second what Brandy said, word for word 
:hugsquish:


----------



## Nela (Jan 3, 2011)

i'm here waiting for you as well :flowerskiss:


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you, guys. Happy new year to you all too ! 
I'm back now and I mean REALLY BACK NOW ! 
Gosh it's been a lot lately, so much to tell but I don't know where to start. let's thing gone be by gone then... I just hope this year is the better year, better time for me. 
Wishing you all happiness through this year. 
Now I do have some new pics to post, so I will go working on them and post them real soon. 

I'm BACK !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm so glad you're back, Vircia.

We all missed you so much and of course our Kimiko baby :hugsquish:


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome back, Vircia!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 8, 2011)

oooh ur in TROUBLE Virc !! big big trouble!!..i saw a pic of you and i remember u saying how u cant show a pic of u cuz u thought others were so pretty...YOU ARE GORGEOUS!!...not funny woman!..your about the cutes thing ive ever seen...im gonna go snitch u off to the rest of the crew....brat.


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 10, 2011)

where is the picture!!??? :hearts

enquiring minds want to see it!!!!


----------



## myheart (Jan 20, 2011)

It's been ten whole days without a Kimi update?!!!! :shock:


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 21, 2011)

Janet : 
Hehehehe, hello, Janet.  I was thinking of you, didn't see you for a while. LOL, we have new blog for 2011  Please feel free to visit  How are your bunny gangs ?


----------



## Oreo_Cookie (Apr 8, 2011)

Tripel awwww!!! those pics r sooo cute!!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Apr 8, 2011)

*Oreo_Cookie wrote: *


> Tripel awwww!!! those pics r sooo cute!!!


Thank you so much


----------

